# WoW wird immer Casual undfreundlicher!



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2010)

-


----------



## Liiu (24. Januar 2010)

Sag das lieber nicht so laut, sonst bekommst man Frostmarken bald für's einloggen und statt Bossen stehen in Instanzen künftig nur noch Loot-Kisten.


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

Und worauf willst du mit deinem Post hinaus?


----------



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2010)

-


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wall of Text



Wir müssen hierbei aber unterschieden: Casual-Spiele und Casualisierung. Ein MMO wird nie ein Casual-Spiel im richtigen Sinne sein, außer ein paar Ausnahmen. Aber man kann Spiele casulisieren, das heißt stark vereinfachen, so dass auch Spieler, die eher wenig spielen, viel, sehr viel vom Spielen sehen, was früher vielleicht nur ein paar Prozent gesehen haben.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2010)

-


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber ich darauf hinaus das momentan das genaue gegenteil der Fall ist!
> 
> 3.2 war es super, auch sehr Casualfreundlich da PDK schnell geht und ne neue 5er ini kam, jetzt mit 3.3 wurde es wieder Casualunfreundlich obwohl die meisten das gegenteil behaupten.



Vergleichen wird ICC mit den Black Tempel oder mit Sunwell, dann kann man immer noch sagen, dass es Casualisiert wurde. Da es, mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, viele Spieler schaffen werden ICC zu sehen. Das war beim Black Temple oder bei Sunwell etwas anders... naja, bis vor den ominösen Nerf-Patch.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2010)

-


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

Man kann auch als Casual viel erreichen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Wenn man eine Gilde mit guter Planung, Organisation und Teamfähigkeit besitzt, kann man auch als Casual sogut wie überall mithalten. Das Problem in WOTLK ist, das die Faulheit mehr oder weniger noch gefördert wird. Mal sehr grob ausgedrückt. Viele kennen früher garnicht mehr, die sind es mittlerweile gewöhnt wortwörtlich alles hinterhergeschoben zu bekommen.

Desweiteren würden sich echte Casuals nie über mangelnden Content bzw. Content, den sie erstmal nicht sehen können beschweren. Das ist einfach nur ein Vorwand, von "Möchtegern Casuals".


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

Doppelpost.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber ich finde es nicht sehr Casualfreundlich den Spieler zu zwingen jedentag zu spielen um schrittzuhalten!


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich finde es nicht sehr Casualfreundlich den Spieler zu zwingen jedentag zu spielen um schrittzuhalten!



Es zwingt niemand irgendwen zum Spielen. Das ist schonmal der erste Punkt. Desweiteren kann man in WOTLK innerhalb von 1 - 3 Tagen, soviele Marken und Gold in so kurzer Zeit sammeln, um im Endcontent mit zu halten. Mithalten fällt in WOTLK nun wirklich nicht schwer. Wenn doch, so spielt man das falsche Spiel. Auch wenn ich sowas eigentlich nicht gerne sage.


----------



## Braamséry (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Klar, einfacher wird es gemacht, aber ich beziehe mich hier vorallem auf den Zeitaufwand.
> 
> vor 3.3 konnte ich wie gesagt 2 mal in der Woche Raid, und musste mich den Rest der woche nicht einloggen, heutzutage muss! man die Daily machen da man die Frostmarken für T10 braucht, was ich für schwachsinn halte.



Wer behauptet denn dass man t10 haben MUSS?

Genau, die Raidleiter, die meinen, dass ein GS von unter 5k für Naxx nicht reicht. Und deshalb siehst du es so, weil man sau gutes EQ braucht. Und jetzt? Die Casualisierung hat gerade erst begonnen und wird nie wieder aufhören. Also gehe ins WoW Forum und whine dich aus bis du deinen Willen bekommst...


----------



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wer behauptet denn dass man t10 haben MUSS?
> 
> Genau, die Raidleiter, die meinen, dass ein GS von unter 5k für Naxx nicht reicht. Und deshalb siehst du es so, weil man sau gutes EQ braucht. Und jetzt? Die Casualisierung hat gerade erst begonnen und wird nie wieder aufhören. Also gehe ins WoW Forum und whine dich aus bis du deinen Willen bekommst...



Ähm, nicht der Raidleiter sagt das sondern DIE BOSSE man braucht halt die DPS damit die Bose nicht in Enrage gehen.

Apropro enrage: Ich finde das System sehr unlogisch, eigentlich müsste es doch sein je langsamer man ist, destso langsamer geht der adnere in enrage^^


Edit: Juhu, es hat wieder zugeschlagen, das schlagfertigste aller Wowler Argumente (nein, ich meine nicht das mit den 13&#8364

Man muss nicht spielen.

Das stimmt, man muss aber, wenn man gut sein will viel spielen.


In 1-3 Tagen hat man 6 Marken, toll, wie bitte kann man dann direkt mitraiden?

Ich raide halt auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ähm, nicht der Raidleiter sagt das sondern DIE BOSSE man braucht halt die DPS damit die Bose nicht in Enrage gehen.
> 
> Apropro enrage: Ich finde das System sehr unlogisch, eigentlich müsste es doch sein je langsamer man ist, destso langsamer geht der adnere in enrage^^
> 
> ...



Verstehe nicht worauf du eigentlich hinauswillst. WOTLK könnte nicht viel weniger Zeit erfordern. Da war es in BC schwerer Anschluss zu finden, aber auch für Casuals nicht unmöglich. Und du kannst in sofern raiden: Du holst dir alles für Marken, sockelst und Verzauberst alles schön, gehst ein paar mal ein paar "ältere" Raidinstanzen und schon bist du Endgamefähig.


----------



## Legendary (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> (um Gold muss ich mir keine sorgen machen und wenn doch kauf ich mir halt was beim Chinamann)


Ich kann bei dir irgendwie keine Ironie rauslesen, hoffe dennoch, dass du das ironisch meinst.


----------



## Nexus.X (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Klar, einfacher wird es gemacht, aber ich beziehe mich hier vorallem auf den Zeitaufwand.
> 
> vor 3.3 konnte ich wie gesagt 2 mal in der Woche Raid, und musste mich den Rest der woche nicht einloggen, heutzutage muss! man die Daily machen da man die Frostmarken für T10 braucht, was ich für schwachsinn halte.


Sorry, aber dieser Post is der einzige Schwachsinn den ich im Moment lese.

Du kannst auch jetzt noch 2 aktive Raidtage haben und trotzdem im Content mitmischen. Wer dich zum Farmen der Dailymarken zwingt sind exakt 1 (vielleicht auch 2) Faktoren.

1. Du selbst! Eigenversagen.
2. Völlige bescheuerte (!!!) Raidleiter die T10 equipte Spieler für T8 Content verlangen.

Ergo wirst du erkennen, dass in beiden Fällen die Community (wozu auch du gehörst) Schuld ist, nicht das Spiel. 

Das Game selbst hat mitlerweile einen Punkt erreicht, bei dem es wenn der Zeitaufwand noch geringer würde, kaum mehr den Titel Online Rollenspiel verdient hätte.


----------



## Magickevin (24. Januar 2010)

Wenn es so wäre wie du beschrieben hast wäre es so:"RND Grp rein einen Typen umnieten 5 Frostmarken looten raus" 
Meine Güte PDK ist ein 30 Minuten Raid ohne Trash nur Bosse jetzt kommt wieder ein richtig schön langer Raid ala Kara vor dem Nerf und schon jammern Casuals das sie wiedermal mehr Zeit brauchen um etwas zu erreichen...Es zwingt euch NIEMAND in WoW zu raiden aber wenn ihr jetzt den Raidern den Spaß an langen Raids nehmt dann gute Nacht


----------



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2010)

Wer bitte redet von T8 Content? Wir Raiden momentan aktiv Blut und Seuchenviertel!!


----------



## Chillers (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ähm, nicht der Raidleiter sagt das sondern DIE BOSSE man braucht halt die DPS damit die Bose nicht in Enrage gehen.
> 
> 
> Man muss nicht spielen.
> ...



Was bist du denn jetzt? Ein Casual, der nach einer deiner Definitionen *lässig* spielt - k, der setzt vielleicht auch mal aus, dem fehlen Marken und equip schnell - schwupps ist es schwierig, Gruppen zu finden, weil die anderen weiter sind. Braucht man Geduld für.

Ein Highdefinitioncasual - man ist weiter und regelmässig da, vielleicht nicht ganz im Endcontent, aber mit festem Ablauf - täglich eben die Frostmarkenqu., regelmässige raids (PdoK, ICC (mind.10ér). Meist anzutreffen mit fester Gilde oder Freunden.

Ein Halbpro - Frostmarkenqu., weeklys standard und höhere Anforderungen von Seiten der Gilde, was equip und contentfortschritt angeht.

Dann sagst du, wärst früher casual gewesen (aber ein echter) , hättest endcontent nicht gesehen aber jetzt raidest du auf hohem Niveau.

Hohes Niveau ist für mich 3. Flügel 25ér.

Soll ich jetzt sagen, *Toll, wie gut du geworden bist - wie einfach ist es doch?*

Wo stehst du denn selber? Was raidest machst du und -

worauf GENAU willst du hinaus?


----------



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ein Highdefinitioncasual - man ist weiter und regelmässig da, vielleicht nicht ganz im Endcontent, aber mit festem Ablauf - täglich eben die Frostmarkenqu., regelmässige raids (PdoK, ICC (mind.10ér). Meist anzutreffen mit fester Gilde oder Freunden.



Soetwas gibt es nicht!!!!

Tut mir leid aber jede Gilde die Raidet sollte zumindest 4 Bosse in ICC down haben, vorallem nach den ganzen nervs, wer sich also anstrengt und es nicht schafft, ist einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Soetwas gibt es nicht!!!!
> 
> Tut mir leid aber jede Gilde die Raidet sollte zumindest 4 Bosse in ICC down haben, vorallem nach den ganzen nervs, wer sich also anstrengt und es nicht schafft, ist einfach nur schlecht.



Langsam tippe ich auf Troll. Im Ernst jetzt.


----------



## Avyra (24. Januar 2010)

plötzlich meint er die bosse sind zu casualmäßig, jetzt blick ich auch nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wer bitte redet von T8 Content? Wir Raiden momentan aktiv Blut und Seuchenviertel!!


O.M.G, das manche Leute nichtmal ein etwas übertriebenes Beispiel nachvollziehn können. Damit auch du es begreifst. Raidleiter die T10 Equip für Content verlangen inwelchem man dieses Equip erst bekommt, sind Idioten! Besser?



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Langsam tippe ich auf Troll. Im Ernst jetzt.


Den Verdacht hab ich auch.


----------



## Pizzaboy (24. Januar 2010)

ich glaube ihr versteht blizzards politik nicht
für normale raider (rnd raids kleinere gilden ) sind die sogenannten normalen modi für instanzen entwickelt worden
(hier sind die taktiken zt simpler, geringere gear anforderungen) 
für die progress gilden und viel Spieler den heroischen modus viel besserer Loot dafür bedeutend schwieriger.
auch die einteilung für 10 / 25 er macht dies deutlich wenn man ganz oben mitspielen muss reicht es nun mal nicht icc 10 er auf normal zu spielen
worauf ich hinaus will ist das der vergleich mit bc eher so aussieht 
icc 10 er / 25 er normal = BT und SW nach dem nerf
icc 10er /25 er heroic = BT und SW vor dem Nerf 
Das spiel wird nicht einfacher im gesamten sinne sondern für einsteiger und durch die normal und heroic modi 
möchte Blizzard einfach nur das möglichst viele Spieler ihre Instanzen auch sehen.
und hört euch mal auf eurem server um wie viele icc 9/9 haben im 10 er und 25 er und das ganze ist der normale modus !!


----------



## Chillers (24. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Langsam tippe ich auf Troll. Im Ernst jetzt.



Warte noch auf Antwort, wo er gerade steht im content. 

Sollte nix kommen, gebe ich dir Recht. -> außer, ich habe versehentlich etwas überlesen.

Alles Unfug hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

Pizzaboy schrieb:


> ich glaube ihr versteht blizzards politik nicht
> für normale raider (rnd raids kleinere gilden ) sind die sogenannten normalen modi für instanzen entwickelt worden
> (hier sind die taktiken zt simpler, geringere gear anforderungen)
> für die progress gilden und viel Spieler den heroischen modus viel besserer Loot dafür bedeutend schwieriger.
> ...



Die Blizzardpolitik verstehen sogar alle sehr gut. Sie geht nur nicht perfekt auf. Das heißt, sie führt zu Streit. Ich nehm mal als krasses RL Beispiel Kommunismus gegen Demokratie und so.

Hier sind es die "Pro Gamer" und die "Casuals". Zugegeben ziemlich extremes Beispiel. Aber nichts anderes ist bei der Blizzardpolitik rausgekommen: Streit, Streit, noch mehr Streit. Und dann macht etwas keinen Spaß.


----------



## Ferox21 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich kanns auch nicht nachvollziehen. Für mich war BC wesentlich Casualunfreundlicher. Zu Anfangsa musste man ja sogar alle Heros noch freischalten, bevor das erst auf niedrigere Rufstufen und dann ganz freigegeben wurde. Dazu gab es das Suchetool noch nicht und wenn man vorher keine Ausrüstung aus den normalen Inis hatte, die später keiner vom Server mehr besuchte, dann konnte man das gleich vergessen.

Spätestens sein 3.3 kann aber wirklich jeder Spieler, der halbwegs seine Klasse beherrscht ohne große Anstrengungen alle 5er Instanzen von WotLK sehen, und das ist für mich auch vollkommen ausreichend. Raiden muss ich nicht unbedingt - ich gehe sogar soweit zu sagen - wer raiden will und sich als Casual bezeichnet ist in meinen Augen kein Casualspieler von WoW mehr, sondern schon ein Fortgeschritterner, was auch immer, auf jeden Fall keiner, den ich als Casual bezeichnen würde...


----------



## Karius (24. Januar 2010)

Wow wird mit Sicherheit immer Casualfreundlicher. Das ging erst so richtig Mitte/Ende BC los. In WotLK hat sich das noch erheblich verstärkt. 

Wenn irgend etwas Casual unfreundlicher wird, dann die Community. 
"Jööööhhhhh Gearscore reicht nicht Nub!"


----------



## Taegan (24. Januar 2010)

Don´t feed the troll....


----------



## star-fire (24. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich finde nicht, dass bc soo casual unfreundlich war. Mit 80 konnte man instant in kara oder gutes pvp gear farmen, mit den marken aus den hc inis t5.5 kaufen und ab nach hyal oder tempel. Klar waren die end-raids damals schwerer, aber dafür gibts ja heute die hc varianten.


----------



## Braamséry (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ähm, nicht der Raidleiter sagt das sondern DIE BOSSE man braucht halt die DPS damit die Bose nicht in Enrage gehen.
> 
> Apropro enrage: Ich finde das System sehr unlogisch, eigentlich müsste es doch sein je langsamer man ist, destso langsamer geht der adnere in enrage^^
> 
> ...



Nunja, nur T9 reicht eigentlich locker aus. Wenn du PDK equipped bist kannst du ICC gehen. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, hätte man ja z.B ohne T4 nicht nach kara gehen können. Und da dahinter keinerlei Logik ist, wirst du hoffentlich verstehen wie es gemeint war.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2010)

Ok, ich merke, ich habe mich total schlecht ausgedrückt

Was ich eigentlich sagen will, ist das man jetzt zum spielen gezwungen wird wenn man erfolgreich sein will, dass man sich jeden Tag einloggen muss um die Daily zu machen!

Und Leute, ich glaub ihr solltet mal weiter kommen als nur die ersten 4 Bosse, nacher braucht man halt alle DPS die man kriegen kann!!!

Natürlich verlangt Blizzard T10 für die schweren Bosse, das haben sie sogar gesagt, deswegen werden die Flügel erst nacheinander freigeschaltet, damit man sich ausrüsten kann.


----------



## Karius (24. Januar 2010)

star-fire schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde nicht, dass bc soo casual unfreundlich war. Mit 80 konnte man instant in kara oder gutes pvp gear farmen, mit den marken aus den hc inis t5.5 kaufen und ab nach hyal oder tempel. Klar waren die end-raids damals schwerer, aber dafür gibts ja heute die hc varianten.



Wir meinen nicht den content sondern tatsächlich die BC Zeit. Da gabs nur 70 Level. 
Ausserdem brauchtest du für jede Ini ellenlange Vorquests.


----------



## wip (24. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob du es mitbekommen hast, aber auch bei 3.2 hat man durch die hero Daily 2 Triumphmarken bekommen...
Von daher kann ich in dem Punkt keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Was wiederum den anderen Punkt anbelangt man bräuchte mehr Zeit um erfolgreich zu sein:
Überraschung: So ist das Leben nun mal.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mal deine Ansprüche "schrittzuhalten" als Casual mal ein wenig zurückfahren.
Wenn du nur wenig Zeit hast in der Woche um an deinem Char zu arbeiten, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du niemals Arthas sehen wirst. Halt nur etwas später solche Leute die mehr Zeit darein investieren.
Ist das so schlimm?


----------



## Chillers (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ok, ich merke, ich habe mich total schlecht ausgedrückt
> 
> Was ich eigentlich sagen will, ist das man jetzt zum spielen gezwungen wird wenn man erfolgreich sein will, dass man sich jeden Tag einloggen muss um die Daily zu machen!



Also mich zwingt niemand, außer zu der täglichen Angelquest, da viele nicht den skill haben, in Ruhe zu angeln. Oom.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

WoW ist das wohl casual freundlichste Spiel geworden und ihr heult immer noch rum?

OMFG o.O


----------



## Imanewbie (24. Januar 2010)

mhh irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht ganz, vorhin schreibst du was mit ner def von casual dann als nächstes, jeden Tag einloggen und icc10er raiden,...

Meine definition von n Casual der logt sich ein wenn er lust hat, geht vielleicht 1-2 inis, macht n paar quests, sucht im Handelschannel am We n raid (rnd oder maybe mit Gilde,..).

In jedem Spiel egal ob wow oder war,diablo 2,.. je mehr Zeit du damit verbringst umso besser wirst du und auch dein equip.

Wenn man ganz oben mitraiden will, muss man sich halt einloggen jeden Tag, jede id ausnützen, maybe sogar mit mehreren Chars. Zwingt dich wer dazu? Nein es bleibt dir selbst überlassen wie du spielen willst und wenn du nur 1mal im Jahr deine Daily machst reicht das auch.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle wie schnell ich meinen dk icc rdy gemacht habe, 2Tage Spielzeit (auf 80) und schon Tanke ich icc10 erfolgreich.

Was willst du noch? nurnoch raids die 10min gehen wo du dich rein setzt und dann einmal n lol macro spammst und dir dann dein equip zusammen suchts welches du haben willst?

Ich war froh das nach pdk mal wieder ein Raid kommt der nicht in 30min durch ist.

mfg


----------



## Drawna (25. Januar 2010)

Sorry, aber selten so gelacht.Wenn man nicht raiden mag,brauchst auch kein t10.Versteh auch diese duselige Diskusion mal wieder nicht.Auch mit t9 kann man alle bis jetzt vorhandenen Bosse legen,ich persönlich hab grade mit meiner Gilde ICC25 gecleared,wobei ich NACH dem letzten Raid erst meinen 2er t10 Boni zusammen hatte.

P.S.:Wir raiden 3 Tage die Woche,wobei ich max. an 2 Tagen aktiv mitwirke.Der Kontent besteht im Moment nur aus Gelaber der Bosse, nix is da unschaffbar( 7 try´s left )!


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Januar 2010)

Es ist noch nicht mal der Volle T10 Contect draussen...
Wenn man Arthas legen kann wird sowieso alles totgenerft....


----------



## Lindhberg (25. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLsXXlmVL7A ich finde der mann hat recht!


----------



## Thoriumobi (25. Januar 2010)

@ TE: lol


----------



## Talismaniac (25. Januar 2010)

Liiu schrieb:


> Sag das lieber nicht so laut, sonst bekommst man Frostmarken bald für's einloggen und statt Bossen stehen in Instanzen künftig nur noch Loot-Kisten.




/sign
i scheiss mi aun, so genau hats selten einer getroffen.


----------



## Chillers (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> WoW ist das wohl casual freundlichste Spiel geworden und ihr heult immer noch rum?
> 
> OMFG o.O



Ihm geht es als selbsternanntem Urcasual (-> geschützter Name) darum, dass WoW zu casualfreundlich geworden ist.
Er möchte gerne öfter im Staub liegen.

Quintessenz richtig?

Fehlt immer noch die Aussage, wo casualur EisblockError im content gerade steht. Also- 4 Bosse minimum.
Schätze, er hat alle! hero down und will sagen :*Ihr seid nur noobs.*

Das hätte man auch eher ohne die ganzen Umschweife sagen können!
Und ich geh´mich in die Ecke schämen, esse ein Brötchen und habe trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## Leach09 (25. Januar 2010)

Öh ja WoW =Casualunfreundlicher. Wirklich??

NEIN! Schau dir doch mal PDK an, das wird jetzt in einer Stunde weggehauen, sogar im 25er. Die AK-Bosse sind in der Regel crap, man braucht sich fast nur noch hinstellen um den Loot zu bekommen. ICC hat den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder angezogen und auf einmal fängst du an, dass alls unfreundlicher ist für "Casuals". Nun ja, schau dir mal bitte classic Zeiten an, da brauchte man eine Raidgilde um die Raids zu clearen und 40 Leute. Selbst die 5er Instanzen waren zu damaligen Zeiten kein Zuckerschlecken! Udn das war Casualfreundlich? In einer 5-Man Instanz manchmal bis zu 1-2h drin sein? Die Raids in einer Raidgilde clearen, weil Randomgrp das damals nicht gepackt haben? 

Zu deinem Argument mit den Frostmarken: Das es das High-Equip dafür gibt, jeden Tag ein "Hero-Instanz" zu besuchen, ist lächerlich! Heutzutage dauert eine Hero-Ini in der Regel keine 45 Minuten mehr. Und die Zeit hat man dann wohl täglich, wenn man schon so den "Casuals" entgegenkommt. Wenn du nicht mal 45 Minuten am Tag hast, weiß ich nicht, warum du noch 13€ im Monat bezahlst. 

Selbst Weekly Bosse werden in 20 Minuten umgehauen und geben 5 Frostmarken. Damit kann man locker mithalten. Nur zu dumm, dass es diese Marken gibt, man verlernt quasi das spielen... Ein Pala-Tank, der nicht in der Lage ist, einen Mob 10 Meter von sich weg zu Kiten, so etwas kommt dabei heraus!

Ich würde am besten noch einmal darüber nachdenken, was du heutzutage "casualunfreundlicher" findest als zu Classic/BC- Zeiten.


----------



## Katjany (25. Januar 2010)

ich hab 3 dinge zu sagen...

1. wow bietet keine herausforderungen mehr weil es zu einfach wird
2. wow ist zu hektisch geworden im vergleich zu anderen mmo's (hauptsächlich durch die community selbst)
3. keine herausforderungen + hektik = schnell durchgespielt und nix neues = langeweile

mal abgesehen davon das diese sachen das spiel völlig kaputt machen führt gerade punkt 2 (sprich die hektik) im spiel dazu das manche spieler keine lust mehr darauf haben weil es einfach zu stressig wird und kein spass mehr aufkommt.  
für mich persönlich  ist wow durchgespielt (sowohl pve als auch pvp) und die community selbst hat sich stark verschlechtert. man braucht sich nur mal in den foren umzuschauen und wird feststellen das fast in jeden beitrag über irgendwas sinnloses gestritten wird und tolleranz ein fremdwort geworden ist.  es besteht einfach kein anreiz mehr für dieses spiel.
das addon möcht ich mir nochmal anschauen, aber hauptsächlich wegen den questteil. man kann nur hoffen das sich da irgendwas ändert, aber man sollte nicht zu sehr daran glauben.


----------



## failrage (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Man wird quasi gezwungen viel zu spielen um den Content zu sehen. Man muss zB *immer* dailys machen um Schrittzuhalten, da es dort Frostmarken gibt, früher bin ich einfach 2 mal in der Woche Raiden und gut ists (um Gold muss ich mir keine sorgen machen und wenn doch kauf ich mir halt was beim Chinamann)
> 
> Also nicht vergessen: Ein Casual spielt nichtnur schlecht, sondern euch *wenig*!
> 
> Schlong



Moment! Du wirst gezwungen viel zu spielen um den Content zu sehen! Das ist jetzt aber wirklich fies. 

Kleine Geschichte: Letztens hab ich angefangen ein Buch zu lesen. War voll spannend und so. Aber ey voll gemein! Um zu erfahren was am Ende passiert musste ich das Buch komplett bis zum Ende lesen. Ich musste echt so jeden Tag regelmäßig lesen und so. Und niemand hat mir was vorgelesen. Ich find das jetzt total fies, weil das so dermaßen anstrengend war zu lesen. Ich zieh jetzt wieder bei meinen Eltern ein, leg mich jeden Abend um sieben ins Bett und dann liest mir meine Mutter vor. Weil ich tief in meinem Inneren immer noch ein Kleinkind bin, das furchtbar weinen muss wenn es nicht alles vorgekocht bekommt.

P.S. 
Besonders schön finde ich, dass du in einem Nebensatz schreibst, dass du Goldkäufer bist. Ich schätze mal Du ziehst jetzt bei den ganzen Leuten die gehackt werden ziemlich viel Aggro.

So long


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ihm geht es als selbsternanntem Urcasual (-> geschützter Name) darum, dass WoW zu casualfreundlich geworden ist.
> Er möchte gerne öfter im Staub liegen.
> 
> Quintessenz richtig?



Ne, es ist casualunfreundlich! Frag mich aber nicht wieso? 
Ich würd mich ja auch als Casual bezeichnen, zum einen weil ich einen lässigen Kleidungsstil bevorzuge (Jogginghose beim Zocken) und zum anderen weil ich das Spiel nicht ernster nehme als man einen Zeitvertreib nehmen sollte. Ich hab zwar gestern 8h gezockt, heute dafür aber gar nicht. Bitte ordnet mich ein, weiß sonst nicht, ob ich überhaupt zu dem Thema was sagen darf. 

Ansonsten stellt sich noch die Frage, warum Eisblock Error schon wieder einen Thread eröffnet, der nur wieder auf eine "WoW ist für Kacknoobs, und die haben den Pros das Spiel versaut"-Streit hinausläuft.


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Januar 2010)

Katjany schrieb:


> .... tolleranz ein fremdwort geworden ist...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katjany (25. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doppel l war eigentlich nicht absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passt trotzdem gut, ich lass es mal stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Klar, einfacher wird es gemacht, aber ich beziehe mich hier vorallem auf den Zeitaufwand.
> 
> vor 3.3 konnte ich wie gesagt 2 mal in der Woche Raid, und musste mich den Rest der woche nicht einloggen, heutzutage muss! man die Daily machen da man die Frostmarken für T10 braucht, was ich für schwachsinn halte.



Schwachsinnig ist es zu meinen das man die Frostmarken jeden Tag mitnehmen muss. Als Casual der nicht viel Zeit investieren kann muss man halt nicht unbedingt mithalten. Du kriegst den selben Spielinhalt zu sehen aber halt später wie Vielspieler. Früher oder später bekommst du die Marken ebenso nachgeschmissen wie jetzt Triumphmarken.


----------



## Chillers (25. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ne, es ist casualunfreundlich! Frag mich aber nicht wieso?
> 
> Ansonsten stellt sich noch die Frage, warum Eisblock Error schon wieder einen Thread eröffnet, der nur wieder auf eine "WoW ist für Kacknoobs, und die haben den Pros das Spiel versaut"-Streit hinausläuft.



Brachte den Dreher mit unfreundlicher/freundlicher absichtlich ein.

Denn genau das ist m.M. nach, was der TE eigentlich sagen wollte.


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Januar 2010)

Katjany schrieb:


> doppel l war eigentlich nicht absicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön, dass du´s mit Humor nehmen kannst, dafür gibt es nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (25. Januar 2010)

Ja, was soll Blizz denn machen? Klar braucht man für den Endcontent auch immer Gear, was einigermassen up to date ist. Und das kann man durchs Casualspielen erreichen.

Ich bin selbst auch in einer kleinen 10er Gilde, die 0-2 mal die Woche raidet, je nachdem ob wir 10 Leute finden oder nicht. Kaum einer von uns geht random mal 25er. Wir ham trotzdem 6 Bosse in ICC down und das mit 3-6 Stunden pro Woche.

Wenn das nicht casual sein soll, weiss ich auch nicht mehr?

Da triffts der erste Post ziemlich auf den Punkt. Was soll denn noch geschehen? Soll man beim Einloggen ein Wahlfenster haben "Möchten sie den Endbosskampf sehen? [] Ja [] Nein. Soll die Lootkiste schon direkt lootbar sein? []Ja []Nein.

Selbst wenn man eine lange Pause macht, kann man durch das aktuelle Markensystem in 1 2 Wochen, oder sagen wir mal 4 Wochen KOMPLETT auf dem Gearstand sein, was man für den Endcontent braucht. Spätestens dann, wenn Blizz einführt, was du unter "casual" verstehst, verliert das Game 90% seiner Kunden - und da werden dann auch die "Casuals" dabei sein, die du ansprichst.


----------



## bruderelfe (25. Januar 2010)

Als langsam nervt mich das alles hier habe jetzt net jede seite durchgelesen,
Wir wipen momentan andaunerd im 2 vietel an mondermine, weil die taktik net klappt, dafür liegt der andere der mit demage zu paken ist aber!
Aber ich persönlich finde icc sehr anspruchsvoll und für gelegenheitsspieler net grade passend!
Und why muss ich in eine mega super duper raidgilde? nur wenn ich mal ganz icc gesehen haben mag?
ein blödsinn sonergleiche, wie hier schon mal an anderer stelle im forum angemekrt dann sollen sie von mir aus 2 versionen machen, aber auch so das jeder icc clear sehen kann, Weil auch dies gehört iwo zur storyline!
und ich habe 2 t190 teile an aber wird wird immer schlimmer ach unter t10 nehmen wir keinen mit usw! 
Aber naax war zu anfang ja auch so und jetzt? jetzt werden blau grüne durchgeschoben!


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> [...]
> denn scheinbar wissen die meisten Leute nichtmehr was ein Casual ist sondern bezeichnen alle, die zu doof/schlecht für feste Raidgilden sind oder die, die nciht regelmäßig online kommen als Casuals.
> [...]
> Also nicht vergessen: Ein Casual spielt nichtnur schlecht, sondern euch *wenig*!



Made my day.

Übrigens: lerne zitieren :-D widerspiegeln kommt übrigens von wider und wiederfinden von wieder, du hast es genau andersherum geschrieben. ;-D

Soviel zu den flames, auf dein Thema bezogen: Casuals sind das, was die Masse als solche empfindet, v.a. da dieses Wort nirgendwo in Bezug auf Computerspiele definiert ist. Daher ist ein Casual ein Gelegenheitszocker, und für die ist WoW durchaus geeignet. In heroischen Instanzen kann man Triumphmarken (nicht Frostmarken!) sammeln, und sich davon gear, das sogar für randomraids im highendcontetnt reicht, holen! Dass das PvP mit seinen BGs und Arenaspielen casualgeeignet ist, braucht man wohl nciht zu erwähnen.

Das Wichtigste jedoch ist: Als Gelegenheitsspieler darf man nicht den Erfolg erwarten, den ein Intensivzocker hat; weder im PvP noch im PvE!

lg


----------



## ofnadown (25. Januar 2010)

lol,aber nicht für nax, egal ob 10 oder 25, da sind wir am anfang mit blauen gear rein. vergiss es für nax gs von 5 k zu haben


----------



## bruderelfe (25. Januar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ja, was soll Blizz denn machen? Klar braucht man für den Endcontent auch immer Gear, was einigermassen up to date ist. Und das kann man durchs Casualspielen erreichen.
> 
> Ich bin selbst auch in einer kleinen 10er Gilde, die 0-2 mal die Woche raidet, je nachdem ob wir 10 Leute finden oder nicht. Kaum einer von uns geht random mal 25er. Wir ham trotzdem 6 Bosse in ICC down und das mit 3-6 Stunden pro Woche.
> 
> ...


Zum einen haste nicht ganz unrecht, was deine auswahl betrift, glaube ich kaum das das wer will, Nur mal butter bei den fischen, gear hin oder her net jeder der gear hat kann seinen char zu 100% spielen, Aus welchen gründen auch immer charläufer bitte ausgeohmen, die sind selbst schuld!
Nur blizz hat ansich seit geraumer zeit den anspruch das möglichst viele alles sehen sollen, Dann sollen sie wie obend beschrieben 2 iccs anbieten 1mal wo es leichter ist von mir aus auch wo lichking zum schluss wegläuft und einer für die die top sind und es können, so haben beide seiten was davon!


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. Januar 2010)

naja, die neuen inis sowohl die 5 er als auch icc sind wohl um einiges schwerer als pdk/ulduar, aber naja selbst casuals sollten langsam mal genug skill haben da was zu reissen auch wenns man nen enrage timer gibt oder movement erforderlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katjany (25. Januar 2010)

ofnadown schrieb:


> lol,aber nicht für nax, egal ob 10 oder 25, da sind wir am anfang mit blauen gear rein. vergiss es für nax gs von 5 k zu haben




will ja nix sagen, aber naxx wie es als ursprung gestartet ist war mit blauen gear nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um das zu verstehen muss man etwas vor der zeit von wotlk gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon klar das manche naxx nie für anspruchsvoll gehalten haben wenn sie den ursprung nicht kennen.


----------



## Kersyl (25. Januar 2010)

Eh...Darf ich ma was erwähnen?
Das ist ein MMORPG. Die brauchen nunmal zeit. Das ist nicht mario bros das du in  7minuten und 57 sekunden durchspielen kannst...Auf den Weltrekord bezogen^.^

MMORPG´s sind dafür gemacht, lange zu brauchen bis du am ende angekommen bist, um da dann weitr zu machen...Es sei denn ich habe bisher die definition Des wortes Falsch verstanden.

Gibt spiele für Spieler A und B. 
Wenn du das nicht willst, dann Hack dir Halt Call of duty in eine kiddy version mit Winny poo als terroristen am flughafen Die Dann die unschuldigen zivilisen mit Honig bechießen.

/flamewar off


----------



## ofnadown (25. Januar 2010)

ich meinte naxx ja auch nicht zu classic zeiten,das hätten 90% der spieler nie von innen gesehen. und wartet nur ab, arthas wird niemals so schwer werden wir der endboss aus den sonnenbrunnenplatau. weil bc zeiten waren die inze/raids sehr anspruchsvoll, ich erinnere nur an zh


----------



## Cloudsbrother (25. Januar 2010)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Nur blizz hat ansich seit geraumer zeit den anspruch das möglichst viele alles sehen sollen, Dann sollen sie wie obend beschrieben 2 iccs anbieten 1mal wo es leichter ist von mir aus auch wo lichking zum schluss wegläuft und einer für die die top sind und es können, so haben beide seiten was davon!




Giebts doch eigentlich. Icc und Icc hero.
Sollte eigentlich für beide Seiten genau richtig sein. Gelegenheitsspieler können sich das ganze auf normal ansehen und die mehr spieler auf Hero.


----------



## Rekias (25. Januar 2010)

Mann muss sich eigentlich nur die Posts hier durchlesen und weiss wo der Fehler liegt....

An der Community...!

Progress Gilden, Raid Gilden, Casuals und was weiss ich noch für Schubladen.

Jeder drückt den anderen sofort in irgendeine Schublade und haut dann fröhlich drauf rum.

Ich sag nur Hero Run heute.... Wehe da iss nen neuer dabei der die Ini noch nicht so kennt oder halt dank seines Equips weniger Schaden macht....
Heisst es gleich Noob, Depp und kick den raus.... Der kann nix...
Gleichzeitig suchen die Gilden für ihre Raids Verstärkung, erdrosseln aber die wo gerade neu hochkommen...

WoW sollte mal Spass machen aber der ist schon lange abhanden gekommen, in Wirklichkeit iss das ganze Spiel doch nurnoch ein riesiger Schwanzvergleich und da wird eher gegeneinander statt miteinander gespielt...

Hier geht es nicht mehr drum als Team zu spielen um div. Bosse zu legen sondern nurnoch gemeinsam irgendwo reinzugehen um sich dann um denn Loot zu zerfleischen wie die Assgeier... Das ist so übel geworden...

Früher kamm es echt noch vor das Leute zurückgesteckt haben wenn sie gesehen haben wenn es einem anderen viel mehr gebracht hätte... Heute ist das fast ausgestorben... Nix Raid stärken und verbessern.... MICH Verstärken und Verbessern und wenn es nur 0,01% sind....

Aber statt Teamplay denkt jeder nur an sich und dann bleiben die Raids halt stecken... 

Aber passt ja... Wenn man sich in einer Hauptstadt die einzelnen Kanäle durchliest denkt man eh teilweise ob man nicht gerade in nem ganz üblen Getto gelandet ist.... 

Kann man eigentlich nur sagen so wie die Community das Spiel möchte bekommt sie es auch... Zumindest der Großteil...


----------



## Lindhberg (25. Januar 2010)

naja also bei uns kicken wir schon leute aus dem raid........... allerdings ist das halt immer so eine sache. wir stellen ja vorher auch gewisse anforderungen und verheimlichen die konsequenzen bei nichterfüllung nicht.  wobei die anforderungen nicht besonders hoch sind bei uns. 


wenn jedoch jemand meint weil er irgenwann mal an einem guten tag x dps gefahren hat und das dann als normalen unbuffed- mittelwert verkauft, oder trotz mehrmaliger aufforderung kein flasc nimmt (das sind alles nur beispiele - aber  wg genau solchen sachen fliegt man aus dem raid) dem traue ich auch zu das er dann hier ein forum eröffnet (ich meine NICHT den te!) und sich dann über die vermeintlich schlechte community beschwert.


wenn ich mit twinks unterwegs bin hab ich NIE probleme, NIE! ich denke das liegt daran das ich auch einfach ehrlich bin..... wenn ich gefragt werde ob ich auch lust hätte pdk 10er (anstatt meinetwegen ulduar) zu machen, und mein twink das gear nicht hat dann sag ich das und werde TROTZDEM in ca. 70 % der fälle mitgenommen..... 



und die frage die ich mir beim lesen hier im forum echt immer wieder stelle - wo erlebt ihr denn sowas? also oft hat das gemaule hier (fast) nichts mit dem spiel zu tun das ich spiele....


p.s. ich spiele auf thrall


----------



## EisblockError (25. Januar 2010)

wip schrieb:


> Was wiederum den anderen Punkt anbelangt man bräuchte mehr Zeit um erfolgreich zu sein:
> Überraschung: So ist das Leben nun mal.



Jetzt hab ich Angst

Tut mir leid aber bei dir scheint jede Hilfe zu spät, ich spiele WoW nämlich als Hobby, nicht als ersatzleben!


----------



## Vicell (25. Januar 2010)

ofnadown schrieb:


> ich meinte naxx ja auch nicht zu classic zeiten,das hätten 90% der spieler nie von innen gesehen. und wartet nur ab, arthas wird niemals so schwer werden wir der endboss aus den sonnenbrunnenplatau. weil bc zeiten waren die inze/raids sehr anspruchsvoll, ich erinnere nur an zh



Das KJ im Vergleich zu Muru oder Twins aber wirklich extrem easy war, ist dir bewusst?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (25. Januar 2010)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Als langsam nervt mich das alles hier habe jetzt net jede seite durchgelesen,
> Wir wipen momentan andaunerd im 2 vietel an mondermine, weil die taktik net klappt, dafür liegt der andere der mit demage zu paken ist aber!
> Aber ich persönlich finde icc sehr anspruchsvoll und für gelegenheitsspieler net grade passend!
> Und why muss ich in eine mega super duper raidgilde? nur wenn ich mal ganz icc gesehen haben mag?
> ...




Das ist eben genau recht. Schön das es endlich wieder den ein oder anderen Boss gibt, an dem man sich die Zähne ausbeisst.
Nicht wie bei PdK wo man einfach mal kurz durchrushen kann... 
Wenn einem die kleine Herausforderung schon frustet sollte man das raiden eh sein lassen. Ich denke dann hat man den Sinn davon nicht ganz verstanden. 
Was wir nur schon in MC und anschliessend Bwl rumgenapelt sind.., jede 2. Woche evtl. mal n neuen Boss gepackt, aber dafür war die freude dann extrem gross!
Aber heute muss man ne neue Raidini ja in 30min (PdK) - 2h clear haben, sonst jammert die Community wieder...
Naja aber mit dem Markensystem geht eh vieles vor die Hunde. Leute kriegen ihr T9 hinten reingeschoben (Max. ne Woche Heros famren) haben dann aber leider keinen Peil von ihrer Klasse.
Sieht man nur schon bei all den Leuten die trotz dem Gear in ner einfachen Hero nichtmal 3k Dps fahren (viele nichtmal 2k) und dazu gibt jeden Tag mehr Movementkrüppel.
Und genau diese Leute beklagen sich dann auch weiter wie ungerecht und blöd doch alles ist.

Naaja, Blizz hätte nicht auf die Community eingehen sollen, ich wette dann wäre die Situation ne ganz Ecke besser. 
Vieleicht sogar wie zu WoW's bessten Zeiten (Classic).

So long..


----------



## hey dude (25. Januar 2010)

Ums zusammenzufassen:

WoW ist aus absoluter Sicht gesehen und "per Definition" kein Casual-Game, wenn man es aber mit Classic WoW vergleicht, ist der Zeitaufwand, den man heutzutage betreiben muss, um den endcontent zu sehen, wesentlich geringer.


----------



## Freelancer (25. Januar 2010)

Blödsinn freundlicher geht es doch gar nicht mehr fast jede Random Gruppe schafft icc 10er ok 25er ist mal ein wenig schwerer aber noch mehr so langweilige Instanzen wie pdk braucht echt keine sau ich finde es gut so wie es ist und ich spiele auch nur 2 mal die Woche 5 stunden wow 1 stunde Farmen für flask usw. 4 stunden raid im 25er ok Gelegenheitsspieler ist das auch nicht aber ich will halt alles sehen so wie ich es seit 4 jahren mache und zu bc zeiten braucht man viel mehr zeit um alles zu sehen wenn es überhaupt ging 

Und ohne die passende Ausrüstung nix Zitadelle fertig war zu Bc genau das gleich und du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das es für Gelegenheitsspieler schwere geworden ist als zu Bc oder classic den da gab es erstmal Zugänge für Instanzen ohne Gruul und Maggi nix ssc usw.

Heute kommt eine neue Instanz und jeder darf rein egal was er für Ausrüstung hat allerdings hat Blizz mal wieder ein Ausrüstungscheck eingebaut ab dem 5 boss wer zu wenig dmg macht kommt halt nicht weiter also muß man an seiner ausrüstung und können usw feilen das man weiter kommt. 

Ich hab genau 1 Teil für frostmarken der rest kommt aus Instanzen und trotzdem geht es langsam vorwärts und immer noch viel schneller als zu bc es gab 4-5 monate naxx (gähn mit 70er items clear gemacht den schuppen) die gleich zeit gab es uldura pdk und jetzt halt Zitadelle und wo uldura raus kam hab ich pause gemacht und spiel jetzt wieder endcontent obwohl ich erst nach ca 2 Monaten pdk wieder angefangen habe 2 mal die woche zu spielen (raid) das waren fast 6 Monate ohne raids 

Ich habe 4 80er weil ich mal viel mehr gespielt habe was sich aber seit märz 2009 schwer geändert hat und ich kann trotzedm mit allen chars icc 10er machen ohne Schwierigkeiten und 10er ist ja mal fix gemacht selbst im 25er schaffen wir an einem Abend locker 5 Bosse.

Die 3 neuen 5er Instanzen haben items 232 wenn man die hat kann man zitadelle gehen ohne großen Aufwand selbst 264 items bekommt man nach geworfen icc10er hat 251er items usw.

Und was soll ich sagen wenn der gute Lichking da ist gibt es in der Zitadelle auch noch ein buff der langsam stärker wird man munkelt das er so werden soll wie in den zufälligen instanzen also 5% mehr schaden und heal also wir auch der jenige der einigermaßen spielen kann Zitadelle ganz sehen im normal mod und für anspruchsvolle spieler halt hero


----------



## shade69 (25. Januar 2010)

Hast leider vollkommen recht, meiner Meinung nach wird wow immer casual unfreundlicher. Ich spiele WoW seit classic also erzaehlt mir nix von wegen ich hab keine ahnung. Es wird immer leichter starke lila ausruestung zu bekommen, aber casual freundlich. Fehlanzeige. Alles was man braucht ist zeit.

Ich habe eben eine 4-Monatige Wow- pause hinter mir und kann nun meine komplette ausruestung in die tonne klopfen weil wow "casual-freundlicher" geworden ist. Wollt ihr mich eigentlich verarschen? Meint Blizzard wirklich dass ich spaß daran habe jeden tag dailys zu machen? Ich habe lieber schlechtes equip und kaempfe mich durch anspruchsvollen content als staendig irgendeinen kack zu farmen um konkurrenzfaehiges equip zu bekommen...


----------



## Lpax (25. Januar 2010)

hm...sowas^^

Mal das thema von dem standpunkt alles viel zu zeit fressend.
Egal was Blizz in zukunft macht....einer ist immer am heulen.

Wenn wow noch weniger zeit fressen soll muss der boss umfallen beim einloggen und der loot per post kommen^^.


----------



## Rainaar (25. Januar 2010)

Rekias schrieb:


> Progress Gilden, Raid Gilden, Casuals und was weiss ich noch für Schubladen.
> 
> Jeder drückt den anderen sofort in irgendeine Schublade und haut dann fröhlich drauf rum.
> 
> ...



/Sign

Leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klondike (25. Januar 2010)

TLR

sry aber da setzt bei mir das hirn aus, könntest du deinen post einmal in eine verständliche schreibweise übersetzen?


----------



## Schlamm (25. Januar 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> MMORPG´s sind dafür gemacht, lange zu brauchen bis du am ende angekommen bist, um da dann weitr zu machen...Es sei denn ich habe bisher die definition Des wortes Falsch verstanden.



Es gibt durchaus MMORPGs, welche nicht 2 Mal die Woche 4 Stunden raiden erfordern. GW zum Beispiel. Zwar nicht kurz, aber auch nicht stundenlang....


----------



## Blablubs (25. Januar 2010)

Oh man, wie einfach wollt ihr es noch haben? Erstmal solltest du dir im klaren darüber werden, dass Casual in Verbindung mit WoW eine ganz andere Bedeutung hat als irgendeine aus dem englischen Wikipedia kopierte Übersetzung, dies also als die Weisheiten aller Weisheiten hinzustellen ist.. nunja.. es zeugt nicht gerade von geistiger Stärke. 
Außerdem kann doch jeder Depp die verdammten Frostmarken durch Raidweekly und Random Hero bekommen, sprich sich nach einer Zeit mit dem ganzen 264er Kram einkleiden. Wo ist das bitte Casualunfreundlich? Unfreundlich wäre, wenn es eine neue Raidinstanz mit neuen Marken gäbe, die verdammt schwer ist und es keine Möglichkeit gäbe, sich die Marken irgendwo für total lächerliche Dinge zusammenzufarmen. Keine Ahnung, was deiner Meinung nach zu PDK Zeiten besser war, es gab damals die Embleme der Eroberungen in Heros (sowie heute Triumph) und die Triumphmarken gabs für die Tageshero und in der neuen Instanz, das einzige, was wirklich neu ist im Bezug auf das Markensystem ist die Raidweekly, und auch die wurde extra so designt, das wirklich auch der letzte Trottel in seinem ungesockeltem T9 Gear sie schaffen kann, also bitte, bitte, beschwert euch nicht über eine Casualunfreundlichkeit des Spiels, sonst gehts noch weiter den Bach runter.


----------



## Rainaar (25. Januar 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Oh man, wie einfach wollt ihr es noch haben?



Wenns nach mir gehen würde....:

1. Danschenfeinder auch für alle Raidinnis ausser der aktuellen.
2. "ID" abschaffen für Danschenfeinderraids. 
3. Erfolgspflicht einführen, d.h. mann muss 

erst alle HC´s machen
dann Naxx
dann Ulduar
dann PdK usw
 also alle auf 80 relevanten Innis und alles übern Danschenfeinder möglich.
 Erst wenn alles clear kommt man überhaupt nach ICC rein.

So könnte man sich durchbeissen bis zu ICC.
Marken können bleiben dann gehts was einfacher, aber man hat die Innies erstens mal gesehen und zweitens gelernt worauf es ankommt.
Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte nicht weiter abgesenkt werden.

Und btw. ich bin Casual, habe ICC noch nicht gesehen, werde auch erst Ulduar gehen obwohl full T9 und besser equipt.


----------



## Kankru (25. Januar 2010)

Boah, wasn Kack!
Mein Main ist super equipt, meine Twinks haben alle Full T9, so viel Zeit habe ich auch net zum zocken!
Man kann spielend leicht an *ein* T-Set kommen und der der kommt hier mit nicht-casual-freundlich.
Spiel lieber was anderes eh du ein Spiel togewhined... ...ich meine tonerfen lassen hast!


----------



## Kinderhasser (25. Januar 2010)

es wird immer gute und schlechte spieler geben. auch als sogenannter casual spieler kann man das spiel verstehen und skill zeigen. das blöde an der ganzen sache ist nur, dass man bald nicht mehr auf anhieb feststellen kann wer die guten spieler sind. entweder man kennt sich, oder du merkst es erst in der Ini wenn es dann schon zu spät ist.

die möglichkeit, dass jeder irgendwie an top equipe rankommt macht die ganze sache halt undurchsichtig.


----------



## Gerdigerd (25. Januar 2010)

Casual nach einer festen Definition zu definieren ist völliger Schwachsinn.Wo soll da der Zusammenhang sein?

Casual Gamer sind ganz einfach Gelegenheits-Spieler,mehr nicht.
Da ein Spiel nach dem Prinzip von WoW,also ein online Spiel,dass sich ständig weiterentwickelt,einen gewissen Zeitaufwand einfach vorraussetzt,sind Casual Gamer für mich Leute,die sich 2-3 mal pro woche einloggen.
Wie einige hier den Begriff Casual Gamer definieren,wären diese nach 3 Jahren gerade Level 80 geworden (etwas übertrieben natürlich ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und was erreicht man denn mit 2-3 mal einloggen pro Woche?
Man kann am Gildenraid teilnehmen.
Und wie qualifiziert man sich (als vllt Späteinsteiger) für den Gildenraid?
Equip "farmen".Man bekommt 5-7 Marken pro Instanz,es gibt Instanzen wo 232er Items dropen,es gibt Craft Rezepte,deren Mats man mittlerweile fast geschenkt bekommt ,einen Charakter kann man binnen wenigen Tagen PDK bereit machen.

Folglich gebe ich meinem fiktiven Casualgamer je nach Drop-Glück 2-3 wochen,bis er bereit ist,ICC 10 von innen zu sehen und somit jeden Kontent zu erleben.

So,und wo ist das jetzt nicht Casual freundlich,wenn man von der "Pflicht-Zeit-Investition",die ein Online Multiplayer Rollenspiel praktisch per Definition vorraussetzt,absieht?

Finde,dass Blizzard den Spagat wirklich gut umsetzt zur Zeit.Die Progress Raider haben ja auch ihre Brocken zu knappern.
Warum gerade die immer über Casuals herziehen,zeugt einfach nur von Dummheit,letztendlich hat jeder,der die 12 Euro im Monat bezahlt,also alle,das gleiche Recht,auch alles vom Spiel zu sehen.
Das war zu BC Zeiten mit Sicherheit NICHT so!Wieviele Spieler haben denn Sun Well von innen gesehen? 10-15 %? Das war so nicht zu rechtfertigen,Blizzard hat gelernt!

Grüße


----------



## VILOGITY (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich raide halt auf hohem Niveau



Das war jetzt ein Scherz oder ?
Sorry, aber PDK is kein Raid INI und auch keine hohes Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wart mal noch bissl, vielleicht kommt ja bald das was heir schon einer geschrieben hat.
Einloggen Marken im Briefkasten und anstatt Bosse Loot Kisten und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Januar 2010)

Mh wir reden hier von WOW also einen Online rollenspiel! Oder!
Da lese ich nicht Egoshotter mit verblüfenden 25 leveln in geiler Umgebung bla bla bla,
Ein Online Rollengame ist und wird schon immer mit Zeit verbunden gespielt,ob es einfacher ist an Erfolge zukommen hängt von dir ab.
Mit einem liegt ihr richtig ich glaube auch das zu clasic zeiten 90% der leute die heute spielen nie Nax gesehen hätten! Liegt aber einfach an der tatsache das richtig was gefodert war und das nicht leicht zubeschaffen wahr,aber andere zeiten andere Regeln so ist das Leben.


----------



## Quintusrex (25. Januar 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Finde,dass Blizzard den Spagat wirklich gut umsetzt zur Zeit.Die Progress Raider haben ja auch ihre Brocken zu knappern.
> Warum gerade die immer über Casuals herziehen,zeugt einfach nur von Dummheit,*letztendlich hat jeder,der die 12 Euro im Monat bezahlt,also alle,das gleiche Recht,auch alles vom Spiel zu sehen.*
> Das war zu BC Zeiten mit Sicherheit NICHT so!Wieviele Spieler haben denn Sun Well von innen gesehen? 10-15 %? Das war so nicht zu rechtfertigen,Blizzard hat gelernt!
> 
> Grüße





Och nöö, nicht schon wieder die 13.-€ Masche, dass hatten wir doch schon 1000 Mal.

Für die Kohle hast Du lediglich das Recht, die Server von Blizzard zu benutzen, sonst nichts. Welchen Raid Du von innen siehst, hängt letztlich von den Leuten ab, die mit dir gehen bzw. Dich mitnehmen.

Auch wenn ich ICC bis jetzt erst 2 Mal besucht habe, finde ich nicht, dass es Gelegenheitsraidern unmöglich gemacht wird, den Raid zu clearen.

Das es nicht eine Mickey Maus Ini wie PdK wird, dürfte doch jedem klar gewesen sein und gerade durch PdK und die T Teile für Marken, hat jeder die Möglichkeit ICC zu sehen.

Es kommt halt nur drauf an, was man aus seinen Möglichkeiten macht.


----------



## reappy (25. Januar 2010)

@TE Das ist absoluter quatsch, Blizz hat mit 3.3 das erste mal seit wotlk einen schritt in die richtige richtung gemacht.

Wie du selbst casual definiert hat, heißt es nicht was man ist sondern was man nicht ist: Und casual heißt DEFINITIV NICHT: Zu dumm zum spielen!!!!
Aber genau das unterstellst du casuals.
Ich mache keine Dailys, weil man die frostmarken NICHT braucht, Ich als casual will den content sehen, aber ich muss nicht der erste sein. Also mache ich keine markendailys, ich mach auch keine rufruns auf icc, weil wie viele anscheinend nicht wissen, den ruf bekommt man auch so!

Ich gehe einmal die Woche mit meiner 10er stamm icc und einmal icc25er random.
In icc 25 ist zZ nicht mehr als der erste wing drinnen, im 10er steh ich bei 7/9 da einige den professor nicht gleich kapiert haben.
Aber dennoch, Vom pull bis zum professor braucht man 70 Minuten (Ohne wipe).

Also wie casual freundlich wilst du es noch? 1 Mal eine stunde raiden (Dann zerbrechen 25er eh weil man zu oft wiped).
Und einmal 2 Stunden raiden. 
Das macht 3 Stunden pro woche, wenn du die Zeit nicht hast bist du evtl. im falschen Spiel.

Natürlich um nen guten Stamraid zu finden muss man doch glatt einmalig 2-3 Stunden investieren und einfach in Og stehen und suchen, bzw. sogar ma was in chat schreiben ala´ "Druide mit hohem skill sucht icc 10er Stamm.", oder "Eule/Heal Druide sucht icc10er Stamm."

Also wie gesagt Ich mache 3 Stunden raid in der Woche, Und wenn ich bedenke das uns icc noch über Monate beschäftigen soll bevor das neue Addon kommt, dann habe ich auch überhaupt keine angst das ich es nicht bis zum Lich King schaffe, eher im gegenteil ich befürchte das der Liegt und ich noch immer Monate auf das Addon warten muss.


Am rande ja, Protodrachen habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen, das ist evtl das einzige was man als casual nicht erreichen kann, aber man soll nicht alles haben sondern alles erleben, und in dem sinne kann ich die protodrachen erleben, ich muss nur ma zum landeplatz gehen das stehen immer 10 - 20 drachen rum^^.


----------



## Æzørt (25. Januar 2010)

OH MEIN GOTT! das ist doch nicht euer ernst oder? kaum kommt mal wieder eine etwas anspruchsvollere ini mit mehr als 5 bossen heult ihr direkt wieder rum. wenn ihr nur eine halbe stunde am  tag freizeit habt dann spielt tetris.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. Januar 2010)

Also das WOW immer Casual *UND*freundlicher wird, stimmt nicht.

Freundlich sind nur noch die wenigsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, es stimmt eine 2 Frostmarken + 3 bis 5 Triumphmarkentour kostet maximal 25 Minuten. Bei einer
ca. 10 Minutigen Wartezeit macht das etwas mehr als eine halbe Stunde am Tag.

Wenn man die nicht aufbringen kann - dann Pech.

Noch was:

Das Problem ist, war und wird immer sein. Vergleicht euch nicht mit den anderen Spielern. DA ist der Hund
begraben. Den Spieler neben sich mal eben angeklickt und man wird grün vor Neid.
Das der arme Kerl 2-3 x die Woche raidet, jeden Tag die Daily macht, die Weekly usw. das vergisst man schnell.

Ich finde es prima wie schnell man alles in 232er Level trägt. Dann kann jeder sich 2 245er Sachen machen lassen
und BÄM - ist der Mega-Raidchar fertig. Wofür auch immer... _(immerhin will der "Casual" ja nicht raiden, oder kann)_

Ich verstehe also einfach nicht mehr, warum hier alle 0,5 Sekunden ein Thread in der Art eröffnet wird.

Habt doch Spaß an euren Erfolgen und nicht Frust wegen der Erfolge anderer. Ich bin doch auch nicht im echten
Leben sauer auf jeden der mehr Geld hat als ich.

Aber ich glaube das ist in der virtuellen Welt anders. Immer wird mit anderen verglichen. Und das ist dann das
"Casualproblem"

Wenn man sich auf einen Char konzentriert ist jeder "Casual" in kurzer Zeit super ausgerüstet. Also nochmal

WOW, *ist* "Casualfreundlich" _(übrigens ist "Casual" ein blödes Wort, da es oft mit Gimp gleichgesetzt wird)_


----------



## Gerdigerd (25. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Och nöö, nicht schon wieder die 13.-&#8364; Masche, dass hatten wir doch schon 1000 Mal.
> 
> Für die Kohle hast Du lediglich das Recht, die Server von Blizzard zu benutzen, sonst nichts. Welchen Raid Du von innen siehst, hängt letztlich von den Leuten ab, die mit dir gehen bzw. Dich mitnehmen.
> 
> ...




a) hänge ich nicht jeden Tag im Forum rum ,und weiß daher nicht was ihr deiner Meinung nach schon alles breit getreten habt.
b) achja,ist das so?Insider Infos oder wurde das offiziell schon gesagt?kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass das Entwicklerteam mit Butterbroten bezahlt wird.sorry,siehe Punkt a)

ansonsten sind wir ja gleicher Meinung.

Grüße


----------



## Numekz (25. Januar 2010)

du beschwerst dich über "mimimi" Threads, doch deiner liest sich ähnlich wie so manche dieser Threads.
Jegliche Einwände anderer probierst du direkt zu überspielen und gehst nicht wirklich auf sie ein.


----------



## Aranya (25. Januar 2010)

Du beschwerst dich, weil du jeden Tag dich einloggen musst um 2 Frostmarken zu bekommen? Wat war denn bitte zu 3.2? Da musste man auch eine daily hero-quest machen um an 2 Triumpfmarken ranzukommen! Heutzutage bekommste sogar noch extra Frostmarken in den Hintern geschoben durch die weekly^^ 2 Frostmarken a day= 14 in der Woche+ 5 pro Woche..genau macht locker mal 19 Frostmarken pro Woche. Beschwer dich also net...niemand zwingt dich zu irgendwas!



LG Aranya


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Man wird quasi gezwungen viel zu spielen um den Content zu sehen. Man muss zB *immer* dailys machen um Schrittzuhalten, da es dort Frostmarken gibt, früher bin ich einfach 2 mal in der Woche Raiden und gut ists (um Gold muss ich mir keine sorgen machen und wenn doch kauf ich mir halt was beim Chinamann)


Verstehe dein Anliegen nicht. WoW wurde schon so extrem generft, gegimpt und auf "Easy Mode" getrimmt, nur um denen, die wenig spielen, die Möglichkeit zu geben, alles vom Content zu sehen. Das ist sogar die Philosophie, die Blizzard ganz offen predigt: "Bringt the player, not the class." (oder auf Deutsch "bring the player, not the skill")

Und was willst du jetzt denn noch? Dass man nicht mehr spielen muß, um den Content zu sehen? Dass man keine Dailys machen muß, um Schritt zu halten, sondern lieber jeden Tag schon beim Einloggen 5 Frostmarken im Briefkasten hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, "früher" ist man auch nicht nur 2x pro Woche raiden gegangen und hat alles bekommen und viel vom Content gesehen. Die meisten durchschnittlichen Raidgilden, an die ich mich erinnere, hatten mindestens 3 Raidtage pro Woche, die meisten sogar 4.

Und "früher" hat keiner irgendein Tx Equip beim Händler für Markensammeln bekommen.


----------



## LordSubwoof (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das stimmt, man muss aber, wenn man gut sein will viel spielen.



Wenn du in der Bundesliga Fussball spielen willst musst du auch 5x die Woche trainieren oder meinst du da wird jeder aufn Platz geschickt der meint er möcht nur 1x die Woche trainieren?

Wer Top sein will muss sichs verdienen, meine Meinung. Auch wenn ich auch lange nimmer so eingestellt bin das ich 3-4 Tage die Woche fest für dieses Spiel verplanen würde.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also nicht vergessen: Ein Casual spielt nichtnur schlecht, sondern euch *wenig*!



Dieser Satz zeigt, was Du wirklich bist, nämliche ein no-life Raiderkiddie und das Du hir bloß trollst. Heb' Dich hinfort, denn zwischen Skill und Casual besteht kein Zusammenhang.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Dieser Satz zeigt, was Du wirklich bist, nämliche ein no-life Raiderkiddie und das Du hir bloß trollst.


Was er wirklich mit seiner Wall of Text ausdrücken will, ist mir auch schleierhaft und nicht so leicht zu determinieren. Dass er wenig Ahnung hat, von dem was er redet, hat er aber auch unter Beweiß gestellt.
Auf der einen Seite sagt er zwar, dass WoW "Casualunfreundlich" ist, weil man ja immernoch sooooo viel machen muß. Und auf der anderen Seite zieht er zwischen den Zeilen über Casuals her ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Technocrat schrieb:


> Heb' Dich hinfort, denn zwischen Skill und Casual besteht kein Zusammenhang.


/sign.


----------



## Nexilein (25. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie hat der TE schon recht. 
Außer Raiden ist momentan nicht viel. Würde man den heutigen Content auf Classic übertragen, dann gäbe wesentlich mehr Quel'Dera Questreihen, und für jede müsste man 2 mal durch jede Hero Ini.
Es gäbe auch keinen Drachen für Raiderfolge, sondern Drachen hätten die Leute, die wenig spielen aber den Raids über's AH teures Buffzeug verkaufen, etc...
Außerdem hätte der Gelegenheitsspieler zwar kein T8 oder T9, aber er wäre auch nicht mit T8 zu schlecht für Nax, sondern würde evtl. aus reiner Sympathie mit Questequip durch Ulduar gezogen.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ähm, nicht der Raidleiter sagt das sondern DIE BOSSE man braucht halt die DPS damit die Bose nicht in Enrage gehen.


Ah und während man die ersten Bosse legt, für die man sowohl im 10er als auch im 25er ja nun wirklich KEIN EINZIGES 251er oder 264er Teil braucht, dann droppen die natürlich auch nichts und man kann sich überhaupt nicht verbessern ohne sich Equip für Marken zu kaufen? O_o
Das Markenzeug ist ein BONUS zu dem was normal dropt und damit auch eine Vereinfachung im Vergleich zu früher, als man durchaus mal wochenlang nichts in einem Raid bekam (außer Repkosten).

Man braucht kein T10-Teil um erfolgreich den kompletten aktuellen Content zu clearen. Ausreichend DPS sind meiner Erfahrung nach sogar mit 245er Equip durchaus möglich, gerade wenn man auf "hohem Niveau" raidet sollte man das wissen und schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (25. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Man braucht kein T10-Teil um erfolgreich den kompletten aktuellen Content zu clearen. Ausreichend DPS sind meiner Erfahrung nach sogar mit 245er Equip durchaus möglich, gerade wenn man auf "hohem Niveau" raidet sollte man das wissen und schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese Einsicht wird immer seltener und man kann daran gut den Raider erkennen finde ich. 
Derzeit scheinen viele Neulinge immer zu denken man brauch T9 um T9-Content zu raiden. Lustigerweise ist das ja genau nicht der Fall, da man das Equip ja da erst kriegt. 

Diese Ansicht entsteht wahrscheinlich aus der Differenz zwischen egefordertem Können und erbrachtem, sodass man diese Differenz im allg. durch besseres Equip ausgleichen muss. 

Wenn man sich mal ansieht mit welchem Equip die guten Gilden teilweise die Inis leeren, fragt man sich wo sie das ganze Equip versteckt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (25. Januar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat der TE schon recht.
> Außer Raiden ist momentan nicht viel. Würde man den heutigen Content auf Classic übertragen, dann gäbe wesentlich mehr Quel'Dera Questreihen, und für jede müsste man 2 mal durch jede Hero Ini.
> Es gäbe auch keinen Drachen für Raiderfolge, sondern Drachen hätten die Leute, die wenig spielen aber den Raids über's AH teures Buffzeug verkaufen, etc...
> *Außerdem hätte der Gelegenheitsspieler zwar kein T8 oder T9, aber er wäre auch nicht mit T8 zu schlecht für Nax, sondern würde evtl. aus reiner Sympathie mit Questequip durch Ulduar gezogen.*




1. nein hat er nicht
2. stimmt, viel is ned, da alle seit wotlk auf raiden getrimmt werden und man nebenbei nix mehr machen muss. daher meint man, dass man nebenher nix mehr machen kann.
3. des Pudels Kern!


----------



## Neveren (25. Januar 2010)

Du forderst kompetenz und kaufst Gold beim Chinesen? Hmm...


----------



## Scoo (25. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte ansich auch was zu mThema sagen,lasse es aber dennoch.WARUM ??

Weil viele hier ihre feste Meinungen haben und nur sehen wie sie Spielen und nicht wie andere Spielen.
Auf so eine engstirnigkeit habe ich keine Lust.

Das wäre so als wenn ich ne Mauer erklären will das sie nicht gehen kann und sie aber der Meinung ist das sie doch gehen kann.

Viele sehen WoW mit ihren Augen,wie sie spielen und und und,aber nicht wie andere Spielen die sie nicht kennen.

Ich bin Gott sei Dank kein Pro Gamer,aber ich kenne so das eine oder andere Problem wenn man mal für 3 Stunden WoW spielen will und nur ein paar Punkte auf der 
"Pro Gamer am Tage in WoW zu machende sachen Liste" abhaken kann.


----------



## Spaceflyer (25. Januar 2010)

wow ist nicht casual freundlicher geworden? schauen wir uns das ganze mal an. du sagst jeder konnte pdk sehen und legen. das trifft auf icc nicht unbedingt zu. stimme ich dir zu. doch alles ander? du beziehst dich auf frostmarken um dein t10 zu bekommen. sagtest aber vorher bc war da besser? in bc musste man von raid zu raid gehen um das passende equip zu bekommen. ergo viel zeitintensiver. heute rennt man die heros rein und bekommt t9 hinterher geschmissen. es kann halt nicht jeder gleich t10 haben. ist nicht umsonst das beste t-set im moment. mit patch 3.3 kam der dungeonfinder. dies verhalf vielen sehr viel schneller in eine hero gruppe zu kommen und noch dazu bekommt man für jedes weitere erledigen einer hero 2 extra triumphmarken. vor patch 3.3 musste man die daylies machen. die konnte man einmal pro tag machen und gut ist. 

was ich damit sagen will es ist einfacher an equip zu kommen. natürlich nicht gleich t10. aber das wäre doch wenn du es dir richtig überlegst auch ein bisschen schwachsinnig. und wie einer hier schon sagte. stell doch einfach irgentwelche kisten auf und hab keine bosse mehr in inis oder raids und du hast alles was du willst. aber ich verspreche dir. wenn das eintrifft. spielst du keine 6 wochen mehr wow weil es einfach nichts mehr gibt.


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Armes Mumu, da bekommt man die Eiscreme vorgesetzt, direkt in der Waffel und muss nur noch zugreifen, aber nö, selbst das ist zu hart und man beschwert sich, dass man nicht gefüttert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal frage ich mich, warum Leute überhaupt noch irgend ein Spiel spielen wollen bei dem man sich tatsächlich aktiv beteiligen muss, damit sich was tut, wenn sie doch am liebsten nur fernsehen möchten. Dazu gibts ja schliesslich den Fernseher. 

Ich flame ja sehr selten, aber hier kann man echt nichts Konstruktives mehr schreiben.


----------



## Soranu (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich will darauf hinaus, das die Leute hier wenigstens ein bischen kompetenz zeigen, ich weiss, ich bin optimistisch aber wer nichts säht, wird auch nichts ernten






Für sowas bekommt man in einigen Ländern einen ... Ach lassen wirs, wer sich über so etwas beschwert hat wohl genug [oder auch eben nicht] Probleme im RL.[Wenn vorhanden]

"Wer nichts säht würd nicht ernten" Denk mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kkthxbye --------> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gehirn


----------



## Nexilein (25. Januar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> 2. stimmt, viel is ned, da alle seit wotlk auf raiden getrimmt werden und man nebenbei nix mehr machen muss. daher meint man, dass man nebenher nix mehr machen kann.



Ich glaube es liegt nicht nur daran, dass man nichtmehr viel nebenher machen muss. Es gibt tatsächlich nichts mehr was sich mit der T0,5 Questreihe oder den Prequests von früher vergleichen lässt. Ein echter Gelegenheitsspieler konnte alleine mit dem T0 sammeln genug Zeit verbringen bis die T0,5 Questreihe reingepatcht wurde. 
Eine Ini hatte 2 oder 3 mal so viele Bosse, es hat ewig gedauert eine Gruppe zu finden und dann waren auch noch die Dropraten mies. Ich habe auf Lvl 60 z.B. *NIE* die Magier T0 Brust droppen sehen, dafür hätte ich aber eine ganze Armee von Paladinen ausstatten können (Und das obwohl es noch keine Hordepalas gab)...
Früher war es auch mal in gewisser Weise sinnstiftend in den Pestländern stundenlang das Crusaderrezept zu farmen. Heute würde man jemandem ohne die Verzauberung sagen: "Lol, mußt doch nur eine Woche lang jeden Tag 3 Stunden Dailys machen um es dir leisten zu können"

*edit*
Nur um das klar zu stellen, natürlich sind Raids heute zugänglicher und das Equip ist schneller farmbar, allerding waren Raids und Equip in WoW mal nur ein Teilaspekt und nicht der dominierende Faktor im Endgame.


----------



## Padawurminator (25. Januar 2010)

star-fire schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde nicht, dass bc soo casual unfreundlich war. Mit 80 konnte man instant in kara oder gutes pvp gear farmen, mit den marken aus den hc inis t5.5 kaufen und ab nach hyal oder tempel. Klar waren die end-raids damals schwerer, aber dafür gibts ja heute die hc varianten.




Das ist so komplett falsch. Du konntest mit 70 nicht sofort Kara. ZUerst war die Prequest nötig, die einigen Aufwand mit sich brachte. Zu Beginn von BC gab es nur wenig für Marken und das auf T5,5-Niveau erst mit Sunwell. Und anfangs war Kara auch alles andere als leicht, wurde mit dr Zeit halt totgenervt. Kara>>>>> Naxx für 80er. Zumal die HC-Inis damals auch echt HC`s waren. Da gingen meistens 2-3 Stunden drauf, nicht 20-30min wie heute.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Armes Mumu, da bekommt man die Eiscreme vorgesetzt, direkt in der Waffel und muss nur noch zugreifen, aber nö, selbst das ist zu hart und man beschwert sich, dass man nicht gefüttert wird
> ...


Da bist Du aber hübsch auf den Troll reingefallen!


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2010)

Und auch in die HC-Inis konnte man ja nciht einfach rein. Eerst mal musste man Respektvoll  mit der zugehörigen Fraktion erfarmen oder -questen. Was später dann auch Wohlwollend runtergesetzt wurde, aber da ist man dann stellenweise ziemlich heftig gewiped wenn man mit Leuten reinkam die noch nie in ner Hero waren oder einfach kein ansatzweise taugliches Equip hatten.

Wurde gegen Ende mit dem ganzen Markenkram natürlich auch alles einfacher und schneller, aber in z.B. Arcatraz, Botanikum und der 3. von den 3 schwebenden Instanzen gab es immer wieder Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da bist Du aber hübsch auf den Troll reingefallen!


Ne solch traurige Lebenseinstellung trau ich jemandem, der in nem Deutschen Forum schreibt tatsächlich zu, das muss nicht zwangsläufig ein Troll sein. Und wenn auch, umso besser, dann weiss er wenigstens wie traurig das ist, was er schreibt und dass es Leute gibt, die tatsächlich so denken.


----------



## Tolan (25. Januar 2010)

Wer zwingt den Spieler denn alle diese vereinfachenden Sachen zu nutzen? Spielt das Spiel doch wie ihr es wollt. Wer hindert euch denn von Ini zu Ini euer Equip zu verbessern. Heult doch nicht ständig rum, zu leicht, zu schwer, zu doll genervt, zu doll gebufft und was es sonst noch so gibt. Sucht euch Gilden die genau so spielen, ich betone "spielen!!". Hier wird allmählich schon geheult über Dinge die noch nichtmal "Amtlich" sind. Irgend ein Bluepost, schon wird geheult.
Wer ständig über etwas genervt ist sollte schnellstens damit aufhören, Basta.
Grüsse


----------



## Starfros (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habt ihr nicht auch das Gefühl das WoW immer unaktraktiver für Casuals wird?
> Ich würde mich nicht als so einer bezeichnen, da ich in letzer Zeit oft spiele, doch ich fande BC sehr entspannt für Casuals, und auch Wotlk war vor 3.2 eigentlich ganz ok.
> ...




? 

Was willst noch in den hintern gepustet haben? 
Sag mir wie oft du in der woche spielst und ich geb dir eine liste wie lang es dauert das DU deine T9 oder T10 grundrüssi bekommst.
Und sag mir nicht das du nicht mal zeit hast MAL die tägliche HC ini zu machen bzw. 1 MAL in der woche die wöchentliche Raid Quest. Zeit auf wand nicht mal ne stunde für die 5er.
Für die Wöchentliche sind die besten zeiten Dienstag und Mitwoch, danach wird es meist schlechte bzw dauert lange bis man gruppe gefunden hat.


----------



## frian (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Klar, einfacher wird es gemacht, aber ich beziehe mich hier vorallem auf den Zeitaufwand.
> 
> vor 3.3 konnte ich wie gesagt 2 mal in der Woche Raid, und musste mich den Rest der woche nicht einloggen, heutzutage muss! man die Daily machen da man die Frostmarken für T10 braucht, was ich für schwachsinn halte.



alter du MUSST garnichts. wenn dir das ganze nicht passt wie es ist geh einfach und hör auf mit deinem QQ


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (25. Januar 2010)

Dieses Casualfreundlicher machen ist einfach ein Blödsinn. 
Inzwischen kommt jeder Depp an gutes Equip rein und man sieht immer wie die Leute damit umgehen können... Gar nicht einfach nur. Wollen gleich ICC obwohl sie noch nie richtig geraidet haben und nur in Heros waren. Man sieht es nur zu gut wenn man randoms für Twinksgrps und so einlädt. Die Leute haben teilweise 5-5,2k GS (ich mag Gearscore nicht aber hier kann man es mal benutzen) einige Male irgendwie durch Pdk25er gekommen und fahren Schaden wie Ende Naxxzeiten/Anfang T8.

Gear will absolut gar nichts mehr sagen seitdem jeder damit rumläuft. Sogar die ersten 2-3 Bosse in ICC 25er schafft man Random und regelmäßig werden solche Leute dann "mitgezogen" (die dann teilweise keine epischen Steine sogar ins 264 Gear sockeln... Aber naja des ist ein anderes Thema...) Hero Inis machen für T10... Eine Hero die jeder mit 187Gear locker schafft in 15-20 min. Wie oft hat man es atm des man die Hero durch hat bevor die Dungeonabklingzeit ablaufen würde... Einige Leute können damit umgehen und haben für ihre Twinks so nach 1 Woche 80 ICCrdyequip. Anderen fehlt halt die Erfahrung und stellen sich so an wie "Anfänger" halt.

Des was mich am meisten stört atm ist diese ÄTZENDE MARKENFARMEREI. Es ist einfach nur nervig. Gerade jetzt als kaum Bosse in ICC freigeschaltet waren musste man diese dummen stinklangweiligen Heros zum 10000ten Mal machen für die Frostmarken um die netten 2er Boni zu hohlen. Jetzt zum Glück mit 9 Bossen im 10er und 25er bekommt man genügend Marken nur durchs raiden. Es ist einfach nur noch ätzend diese Markenfarmerei fürs TSet. Lasst mal wieder richtige Tokens droppen wie zu Naxx und Ulduarzeiten. Nicht den Müll wie jetzt gerade. Marken farmen... Marken farmen... In ICC 10er einfach die T10Tokens droppen lassen, 25er und 10er Hero 10,25 und 25er Hero T10,5. Und mal wieder so des bestimmte Slots an Bosse gebunden sind. Leute mit T7,5Kopf konnten den nur von Kel haben (gut des war sehr einfach) oder die Schultern von Yogg (schon bedeutend herausfordernder).
Es ist zwar nett für die Casuals aber diese Markenwut ist einfach nur noch Müll. 

Ich finde man sollte Dailymarken rausnehmen und das Markensystem so anpassen:
Heros (auch die neuen und deren Itemlevel auf 200 wieder absenken) -> Heldentum
T7/T75 Content -> Ehre 
T8 /8,5 Content -> Eroberung
T9 /9,5 Content -> Triumph
T10+ -> Frost

Archavons Kammer Bosse nur noch den PVPKram droppen lassen. Hab sowiso noch nie verstanden warum die TTeile droppen

200er Crafting ist dead seitdem es übertriebenes Equip für Marken gibt! Gutes blaues 200er Gear reicht nicht mehr um Naxx zu gehen... 27K Life Tanks will keiner mehr in einer Hero sehen (eine Hero ist doch unschaffbar unter 50 k unbuffed!)

Weis des des leicht anders ist als es mal war aber so würde Equip mal wieder "Wert" bekommen. Leute würden nicht mehr absurde Anforderungen stellen für Raids und man müsste die vorherigen Raids einige Mal besuchen um zum nächsten zu kommen. So würden die alten auch mal nicht ständig austerben. Wie viele Leute die jetzt pdk geclrt hatten hatten Ulduar und Naxx vor den Weeklys mal gesehen? Und warum des ganze? Richtig man bekommt ja besseres Equip für BU Hero abfarmen! Und da liegt der Fehler. Mit diesem Markensammeln wurde das Gleichgewicht und die logische Reihenfolge der Entwicklung der Chars total gestört. Warum muss man sogar als Casual alles so einfach haben ohne viel Aufwand? War ja auch nicht gerade wenig Aufwand auf 80 zu kommen, warum sollte es nicht etwas Aufwand geben auf 80 Equip zu sammeln? Und hey wenn Equip wieder Wert hätte würden sich die ganzen "Casuals" auch mal über ein 213 Item freuen und über ihre ersten Erfolge bei den ersten Bossen in Ulduar freuen. 

Auch als "Casual" kann man etwas Raiden vor ICC und PDK (lol) erwarten. So kommt es auch nicht zu solchen Späßen des Leute mit Ulduarequip für Pdkrandomraids abgelehnt werden. Hatte einige Monate Wowpause und komme mit Ulduarequip226, Ulduarwaffen232 und 10er Hm226 [Ulduar 10 und 25er clr fast alle 10er und 25er HMs clr, die letzten fehlten nur wegen Wowpause] und probiere damit einen pdk10er Raid zu finden. Mach mal wenn inziwschen jeder mit Heros 232-245 Equip bekommt. Und in der Regel fahre ich mit dem Equip mehr dmg als so mancher Heroequippter T9Träger. Mühsam erfamtes Gear über Wochen kannst teilweise in die Tonne treten für Gear was du Brainafk beim Simpsonsgucken mit 1Tastenspammen in Burg Hero sammeln kannst... Naja des Problem war ja schnell behoben...

Diese Versuche des Spiel "Casualfreundlicher" zu machen haben zu dieser idiotischen Markenfarmerei geführt die einfach nur sinnlos ist und nicht gerade funny ist. Wo bleibt der Reiz Bosse zu legen und auf Loot zu hoffen wenn man durch Marken nach einem festen Wert von Bossen sein Equip sicher hat... Und vor allem bei TTeilen... Wie oft ist man damals eine Heroini gegangen und hat gehofft des des epische Teil am Ende endlich für dich droppt und hast dich drüber gefreut!
Naja ICC ist ganz nice. Ersten 4 Bosse sind ja witzlos von der Schwierigkeit doch der Rest ist ganz nice. 

Und mal ehrlich warum MUSS man als "Casual" ICC? Naxx und Pdk würden doch prima reichen. Ich war zu BCZeiten auch "Casual" und wäre nie auf den Einfall gekommen Sunwell oder so mitzugehen. Hab nur Kara gesehen an Raids. Und des hat übelst fun gemacht mit der Gilde und hat mir locker gereicht.


----------



## Senkarios (25. Januar 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich kann bei dir irgendwie keine Ironie rauslesen, hoffe dennoch, dass du das ironisch meinst.




Genau dasselbe dachte ich mir auch !!


----------



## Schiimon (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Klar, einfacher wird es gemacht, aber ich beziehe mich hier vorallem auf den Zeitaufwand.
> 
> vor 3.3 konnte ich wie gesagt 2 mal in der Woche Raid, und musste mich den Rest der woche nicht einloggen, heutzutage muss! man die Daily machen da man die Frostmarken für T10 braucht, was ich für schwachsinn halte.



Vor 3.3 musste man auch die daily machen um Triumphmarken zu bekommen um damit T9 zu kaufen, dein Argument ist sinnlos. Der einzige Unterschied: heute findet man schneller Gruppen und kann in der Not auch für ne zweite rnd ini anmelden wenn einem die erste nicht passt. Das alles geht in einer Viertel Stunde


----------



## Xeith (25. Januar 2010)

ich finde EisblockError hat recht, und viele die hir Angemeldet sind wissen das Leben nicht mehr zu schätzen. Ich fande immer noch die BC Zeiten am besten da verstand mann noch "WoW"


----------



## Braamséry (25. Januar 2010)

frian schrieb:


> alter du MUSST garnichts. wenn dir das ganze nicht passt wie es ist geh einfach und hör auf mit deinem QQ



Das geht an den Meisten genauso vorbei alswenn man denen sagt, dass sie statt zu whinen zu BC ja hätten aufhören können. Tja, das is schon das beste Beispiel, dass die Meisten sowas überlesen.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2010)

Xeith schrieb:


> ich finde EisblockError hat recht, und viele die hir Angemeldet sind wissen das Leben nicht mehr zu schätzen. Ich fande immer noch die BC Zeiten am besten da verstand mann noch "WoW"


???


----------



## MoVedder (25. Januar 2010)

Ich mag WOW wie es ist.

mfG and take care

Mo


----------



## Lindhberg (25. Januar 2010)

naja ich glaub modermiene hat nen enrage timer von 5 min und etwa 40M hp das sind 40 000 000 hp  daraus folgt das man etwa 133333 k dps (im raid ) benötigt .......
sagen wir 2 tanks und 5 heiler  dann sind das im 25 raid  19 dds 


diese 19 dds müssen dan etwa 7k dps fahren - alle -   und gleichzeitig......sagen wir 6 k dps wg tanks dmg....... aber komplett durch die ganze show - ich bin überzeugt das das einige schaffen mit ihren t 9 teilen........

bei diesem boss müssen das aber ALLE schaffen. also wer da behauptet ausrüstung spielt keine rolle dzdz 	dann rechnet euch doch einfach mal euren/die raid char(s) (mittels rawr) durch denke dann wird klar warum man wiped .....


alle berechnungen bezogen auf 25 er raid - 10 er kenn ich boss hp nicht 


ups.......sind sogar nur 18 dds^^


----------



## MoonFrost (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Klar, einfacher wird es gemacht, aber ich beziehe mich hier vorallem auf den Zeitaufwand.
> 
> vor 3.3 konnte ich wie gesagt 2 mal in der Woche Raid, und musste mich den Rest der woche nicht einloggen, heutzutage muss! man die Daily machen da man die Frostmarken für T10 braucht, was ich für schwachsinn halte.




Wer zwingt dich, dir T10 zu holen? Und 2raidttage reichen btw locker um das was momentan in icc rumsteht zu killn. Schwer sind ja nur die jeweiligen endbosse. Gönn den raidern doch auch mal ne inni wo sie spaß drin haben könn, weil sie schön designed ist, und etwas anspruch hat. Nicht jeder steht auf kreisrunde räume, in denen du innerhalb von 30min 5 schlachtzugsbosse umklatschen kannst. Es gibt ebend leute die spielen gern mal 10min länger und haben dafür ne schöne atmo und spaß an bossfights. Das game ist mehr als nur EPIXXXX.


----------



## Paper (25. Januar 2010)

wenn man sich schon eine erklaerung fuer ein wort aus dem internet zusammensucht, sollte man es auch in einen sinnvollen zusammenhang mit der grundfrage stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"casual" ist schlichtweg die kurzform fuer "casual gamer" und das bedeutet nichts anderes,als "gelegenheitsspieler". es hat nun wirklich absolut garnichts mit einem laessigen dresscode zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (25. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das geht an den Meisten genauso vorbei alswenn man denen sagt, dass sie statt zu whinen zu BC ja hätten aufhören können. Tja, das is schon das beste Beispiel, dass die Meisten sowas überlesen.



Ist halt blöd wenn einem soviele Wege offen stehen wie in BC, sowas verwirrt doch nur den Casual. Besser es gibt abgesehen vom anspruchsvollen Markengrinden nur 1-2 Raids wo man hin kann, wobei der letzte schon den Endcontent darstellen soll...


----------



## Throgan (25. Januar 2010)

BC war sooo Casual freundlich.....jeder musste sich ohne ende Ruf farmen um endlich Hero in die Instanzen können =)

Vor dem großen Pre-Addon-Nerf musste man sogar mit 25 Leuten plus ersatzspielern die ganzen Raid-Pre-Quests machen um überhaupt rein zu kommen....

Nichtmal nach Kara kam man rein ohne Schlüssel und der war auch nicht mal mit ner halben Stunde am Tag gemacht, denn man brauchte CC in den Instanzen, nen Schlüssel für Arka etc...

Stimmt, BC war soviel "Casualfreundlicher" =)


----------



## Cobrastrike (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habt ihr nicht auch das Gefühl das WoW immer unaktraktiver für Casuals wird?
> Ich würde mich nicht als so einer bezeichnen, da ich in letzer Zeit oft spiele...



Das is also alles um als "Pro" zu gelten?!? 
Nicht das is einen Pfifferling auf diese unsäglich Casual-/Proeinteilung gebe, aber wenn das alles muss ich mal kurz lachen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. Januar 2010)

BLABLABLA....


Man wird quasi gezwungen viel zu spielen um den Content zu sehen. Man muss zB *immer* dailys machen um Schrittzuhalten, da es dort Frostmarken gibt, früher bin ich einfach 2 mal in der Woche Raiden und gut ists (um Gold muss ich mir keine sorgen machen und wenn doch kauf ich mir halt was beim Chinamann)



Ich will hiermit vorallem aufklären und dieses ganz "WoW wird immer Casualfreundlicher" getue hier im Forum unterbinden, da diese Ignoranz die hier doch herscht mir langsam auf den senkel geht. Ich habe auchnix gegen Casuals, nur gegen die, die sich als welche ausgeben.

Also nicht vergessen: Ein Casual spielt nichtnur schlecht, sondern euch *wenig*!

Schlong

BLABLABLA....
[/quote]

Kauf die Counterstrike, da hast du nach 2 wipes die besten waffen.... wow war früher ein derbst schweres game, heut is es ein reinster witz geworden.... es ist by the way kein CASUALGAME geworden sondern casualfreundlicher (d.h. mehr in richtung casual, aber nicht ganz casual, nur in richtung).... und in anderen games hast in 30 min auch nich alles sehen, glaub kaum dass du in BF2 nach 30 minuten alles gesehn und ausprobiert hast... du bist nur solange casual wie du in der lage bist den pc auszumachen.... haste kein bock den pc auszumachen bist kein casual mehr, so einfach ist es... ob du jetz wow nach 30 minuten ausmachst oder nach 5 stunden ist dir überlassen... 
Wenn du auf der suche nach einem game bist, in dem du in 30 min alles sehen kannst, besorg dir portal, dann musst nichtmal mehr laufen.... super mario wär auch ne möglichkeit...

wow ist ein game das auf zeit aufgebaut ist, investiert man viel zeit erreicht man viel, investiert man wenig erreicht man wenig.... letztendlich muss man sich mit sowas abfinden anstatt so nen mimi-thread zu eröffnen... 


was dieser thread eigentlich erreichen soll ist mir ebenfalls ein rätsel...


----------



## Piposus (25. Januar 2010)

@TE: Ein Casual spielt eben nicht zwingend schlecht, sondern nur "wenig". Deshalb sollte man nicht davon reden, dass WoW auf Casuals zugeschnitten wird, sondern davon, dass es auf Schlechtspieler zugeschnitten wird.


----------



## Svenaldo (25. Januar 2010)

dein ganzer post ist ein einziger fail...
tausende rechtschreibfehler und inhaltlich, *hust*...
und dann unterstützt du auch noch das accounthacking mit goldkauf...

das ziel blizzards ist denen die es wollen den ganzen content sehen zu lassen...
das da ein gewisser zeitaufwand nötig ist, ist wohl normal oder...?


also, erst lesen/denken, dann i-welche threads erstellen...


----------



## Aku T. (25. Januar 2010)

Hm. ich finds casualfreundlich. zähle mich selbst auch eher dazu.

Wenn man 1 Char hat: 

auf 80 Leveln -> die 3 neuen Inis (normal) + PDC -> die 3 neuen Inis (hero) + PDC (hero) = Char auf PDK10-Niveau

Wenn man dann täglich die hero macht (20 min.) + die weekly (30 min.) kann man super schritt halten. Ab und zu mal PDK10 raiden (selbst mit Randoms dauert es meist ca. 1h) und man kommt locker auf ICC10 Niveau. 


Also ich kann da keine Zeitfresser mehr erkennen.

Ach BTW: Ich finds ziemlich übel, dass der TE Gold kauft. Sorry, aber für Goldkäufer hab ich kein Verständnis über. Mal abgesehen, dass die das Spiel kaputt machen find ich es ganz schön "arm" von denen, ECHTES Geld für Gold auszugeben. Ein dickes FAIL dafür.


----------



## Lindhberg (25. Januar 2010)

Aku schrieb:


> Hm. ich finds casualfreundlich. zähle mich selbst auch eher dazu.
> 
> Wenn man 1 Char hat:
> 
> ...



jo find ich auch..... ausserdem müssen die leute die ihren char auf 80 gelevelt haben doch schon ungefähr ne ahnung davon haben das dieses spiel etwas zeit in anspruch nimmt.... also erst (als anfänger) auf 80 leveln und dann auf lvl 80 erst merken das dieses spiel etwas aufwändiger ist find ich ehrlich gesagt etwas naiv


----------



## Nebuki (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Klar, einfacher wird es gemacht, aber ich beziehe mich hier vorallem auf den Zeitaufwand.
> 
> vor 3.3 konnte ich wie gesagt 2 mal in der Woche Raid, und musste mich den Rest der woche nicht einloggen, heutzutage muss! man die Daily machen da man die Frostmarken für T10 braucht, was ich für schwachsinn halte.



Ähm nein man "muss" gar nicht jeden Tag die daily machen o.O , wenn man es tut hat man halt schneller T 10.
Man kann weiterhin 2 mal die Woche raiden und bekommt alles nur halt nicht so schnell wie die , die jeden Tag dailys machen.

Einer der "viel spielt" bekommt schneller die sachen der er möchte und einer der wenig spielt bekommts halt später, trozdem bekommen es alle o.O wo is das Casual unfreundlich :-D


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Januar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ja, was soll Blizz denn machen?


Sie sollen ihm das nötige Equip in den Briefkasten legen, zusammen mit einem Bossguide und sämtlich erforderlichen Bufffood und Fläschchen (das Gefarme der Mats wäre zu casualunfreundlich).
Nur so gewinnt er die erforderliche Zeit, nach dem "T10-Content-Clear-Run" in Dala rumzuposen.
Alternativ könnte man T10 in der Burg Utgarde normal droppen lassen.

Ich hab zu keiner Zeit so viele lila equipte Chars gesehen - ob beim 16-Stunden-Dauerzocker oder jemanden, der nur 3x die Woche für zwei Stündchen spielt.

Wenn man trotz knapp bemessener Zeit "ganz oben" mit dabei sein will, kann auf Zeitfressmaschinen wie das Erfolgsbuch verzichten. Es ist wirklich so komplett egal, ob irgendein kleines Trolldorf im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes zum "Entdecker"-Erfolg fehlt oder nicht. Auch drölfmillionen verschiedene Tiere zu /lieben, ist verzichtbar.

ALLES, wirklich ALLES sehen und machen, was WoW bietet ... das wird der Gelegenheitsspieler nicht schaffen. Will er aber vielleicht auch nicht.
Manch einer schlürft auch lieber im Cafe nen Latte Macchiato, als "alle hier aufgelisteten Getränke" aus dem Erfolgsbuch zu trinken.


----------



## Berndl (25. Januar 2010)

Wie stellst du dir das vor? Willst du den Lichking einfach in einem Raum habeb ohne Trash und sonst irgendwas?
Ich finde es ist genau richtig so! Icc is eine Instanz die Zeit erfordert aber nicht zu viel außerdem kannst du dir ja Casual Gruppen suchen die an einem Abend vll. ne Stunde raidet.
ID Verlängerung macht möglich.

Also in diesem Sinne war der Thread ziemlich unnutz!


----------



## Tomminocka (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also nicht vergessen: Ein Casual spielt nichtnur schlecht, sondern euch *wenig*!
> 
> Schlong



und sonst geht es noch, oder? Ich glaube, ich kenne einige "Wenigspieler", die wesentlich besser als selbst ernannte "professionelle Spieler" spielen. Wenn du Frostmarken willst, geh raiden, du musst die 2 Frostmarken durch den Dungeonfinder ja nicht mitnehmen, die werden dir quasi geschenkt.

Ich bin auch eine sogenannter Casual, weil ich mich vom Raidgeschehen seit BC abgewandt habe. Das Spiel ist gut, wie es ist und ich sage dir, mir geht dieses ewige Geheule auf den Sack, wie Spielerunfreundlich oder wie schwer doch angeblich alles ist.(die andere Seite davon ist aber auch nicht besser)

Diese Threads nerven langsam extrem bei Buffed. Du willst was erreichen, eine Änderung? Geh ins offizielle Forum. Das Forum mutiert langsam zum virtuellen Mülleimer, nur weil solche Threads im offiziellen Forum vermutlich schnell (logisch) geschlossen werden.

naja Grüße


----------



## Kersyl (25. Januar 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Das KJ im Vergleich zu Muru oder Twins aber wirklich extrem easy war, ist dir bewusst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja da sieht man wer Überhaupt weiß was SW ist^^

btw: Muru is am schlimmsten meiner meinung nach...

Und nochmal: WoW=MMORPG=Braucht bissl zeit. Wenn du alles sehen willst ohne deine zeit zu verschwenden TE, zock was anderes weil...Wer keine zeit investiert, bekommt auch nix, siehe mein erwähntes beispiel. Du arbeitest mehr du bekommst mehr geld. SOllte wer der keine Überstunden irgendwo macht mehr bekommen, weil er weniger macht und rummeckert? find ich doof. FInd das mit icc und icc hero gut.


----------



## MoVedder (25. Januar 2010)

Naja es ist schon echt seltsam @ ueber mir, ein Spiel mit der Arbeit zu vergleichen, und genau in diesem Punkt teilen sich die Geister, zwischen Casuals bzw. progressivem Main stream und den advanced Spielern.


mfG


----------



## Narul (25. Januar 2010)

was ich jetzt auch net s ganz versteh braucht man denn t10 um ein t10 raid zu machen? 

also ich meine damals wars so 5er inis euqippen t1 raid (geschmolzener kern)

mit t1 dann in die t2 raids( bwl) usw.

als casual hättest du auch die möglichkeit ein paar triumpfmarken zu holen um dich mit t9 einzudecken um dann eben die nächsthöhere raidini zu gehen und wenns halt erst in der 3ten woche is.

ic h les zwar selbst immer solche sprüche suchen t10 equippten tank/heiler oder dd für icc aber mal ehrlich wie willste das denn schaffen ohne überhaupt nen fuss reingesetzt zu haben? 
das wäre dann auch sone künstliche verlängerung des content weil man ja erstmal wochen/monatelang dailys machen muss bevor man in die neue raiidini kann oO.


----------



## Nimeroth (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich glaube so einfach wie momentan war es noch nie seinen Char Raidfähig zu machen. Ich hab das gleiche vor wenigen Tagen mit meinem etwas angestaubten Diszi/Shadow gemacht.
Fleissig in die drei neuen Hero's gerannt, dort das Equip mitgenommen und für die ganzen Triumph Marken die T9 Teile. Danach noch kurz PdK und einen Gürtel bekommen.

Gestern Abend bin ich dann nach ICC10 geschwebt und für die ersten 4 Bosse hats locker gereicht. Danach musste leider der zweite Heiler weg. Wir haben dann halt zu 9 noch den Trash fertig weg gemacht, und tadaa - es hat sogar noch für den Ring vom Verdigt gereicht. Das ganze war nur enorm wenig Zeit die ich gebraucht hatte. Dank der Weekly Raid sowie den zwei Bonus Marken die man jedes mal bekommt kanns schier nichtmehr schneller gehen.

Und sollte ich genug Frostmarken haben, gibts da sogar auch noch ein schönes Teil. Also für ICC10/PdK10/25 und Konsorten kann man innerhalb kürzester Zeit gerüstet sein. Wenn das nicht Casual Freundlich ist, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Klar, einfacher wird es gemacht, aber ich beziehe mich hier vorallem auf den Zeitaufwand.
> 
> vor 3.3 konnte ich wie gesagt 2 mal in der Woche Raid, und musste mich den Rest der woche nicht einloggen, heutzutage muss! man die Daily machen da man die Frostmarken für T10 braucht, was ich für schwachsinn halte.




Also ich mache nicht jeden Tag die Daily für die 2 Marken.

Ich raide genau wie vor 3.3 an 2-3 festen Abenden.

Angenommen man cleart jede Woche PDK 10 und 25, macht das bei zusammen 10 Bossen 30 Marken. In ICC muß ich halt 15 Bosse legen um die 30 Marken zu bekommen.

Eigentlich ist alles genau wie vor 3.3, ausser das die Bosse anspruchsvoller sind als in PDK und 1 Marke weniger droppen, dafür gibt es auch mehr Bosse.


----------



## Gerti (25. Januar 2010)

Vergleiche den Classic Farmaufwand mit dem heutigen. Den Zeitaufwand, den du ins spiel stecken musst ist so extrem zurück gegangen. Aber klar, mit 30mins täglich Spielen wirst du nicht viel sehen. Aber bei so einem Spiel sollte es doch klar sein, dass du ab und zu mal was mehr investieren musst.


----------



## Braamséry (25. Januar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> und sonst geht es noch, oder? Ich glaube, ich kenne einige "Wenigspieler", die wesentlich besser als selbst ernannte "professionelle Spieler" spielen. Wenn du Frostmarken willst, geh raiden, du musst die 2 Frostmarken durch den Dungeonfinder ja nicht mitnehmen, die werden dir quasi geschenkt.





Piposus schrieb:


> @TE: Ein Casual spielt eben nicht zwingend schlecht, sondern nur "wenig". Deshalb sollte man nicht davon reden, dass WoW auf Casuals zugeschnitten wird, sondern davon, dass es auf Schlechtspieler zugeschnitten wird.



Zitat 2 beantwortet Zitat 1.

Ein selbsternannter Casual, der nicht wenig spielt, aber meint, dass er zu wenig spilt (was meist nicht stimmt) um etwas zu erreichen, ist ein No-Skill-Casual oder ein schlechter Spieler.


----------



## Enyalios (25. Januar 2010)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Naja es ist schon echt seltsam @ ueber mir, ein Spiel mit der Arbeit zu vergleichen, und genau in diesem Punkt teilen sich die Geister, zwischen Casuals bzw. progressivem Main stream und den advanced Spielern.
> 
> 
> mfG



Charaktereigenschaft !

Sagt dir dieser Begriff etwas ?

Es geht ned um arbeit oder Spiel, sondern darum das Jemand ehrgeizig ist oder nicht. Jemand der in der arbeit stinkfaul ist wirds auch woanders sein, umgekehrt verhält es sich genauso. Es ist der Mensch (Spieler) der entweder in der Arbeit ist oder am PC zockt. Warum also ist es so abwegig hier einen Vergleich herbeizuführen ?


----------



## Talias92 (25. Januar 2010)

Leute das sieht doch eh jeder anders...

Die noobs schreien es sei zu schwer die pg´s schreiben zu leicht...

sinnlos immer wieder darüber zu reden...

Und man kann auch als Casual HIGH END CONTENT SEHEN!

Dann müssten diese nur mal ihren charakter beherrschen und in den 1-2-3 stunden an denen sie abends zeit haben zu zocken (wie ich)
RAIDEN gehen und nicht MIMIMI machen


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. Januar 2010)

Naja ich hasse einfach casuals die denken, nur weil sie 13 euro im monat bezahlen dürften diese den gesammten inhalt des spiels sehen.... falsch^^

für 13 euro bezahlst du lediglich das anrecht sich auf einem von blizzard unterstützten server einen nackten lvl 1 char zu erstellen.... MEHR NICHT XD

da können casuals noch so rumtanzen und rumeiern, den endcontent werden sie niemals sehen haha! ich lach mich einfach über die kaputt, nich über alle aber über diejenigen die ständig hier bei buffed nerven... btw wenn ihr angepisst seid, bringt euch buffed nixx sondern dann müsst ihr scho ins offizielle wow forum gehen...

und n kleiner tipp an casuals... falls es euch zu lange dauert.... geht auf nen privateserver, dort könnt ihr euch alle highend sets schnell kaufen, dazu die besten vz und sockel.... doch was ist der nachteil auf allen privateservern?.... da geht garnichts ein reines durcheinander... und warum?.... genau wegen dem was du ansprichst.... jeder bekommt alles hinterhergeworfen.... resultat? es ist ein durcheinander und macht keinen spass..... aber jutjut, versuch einfach mal nen privateserver^^


----------



## Braamséry (25. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Naja ich hasse einfach casuals die denken, nur weil sie 13 euro im monat bezahlen dürften diese den gesammten inhalt des spiels sehen.... falsch^^
> 
> für 13 euro bezahlst du lediglich das anrecht sich auf einem von blizzard unterstützten server einen nackten lvl 1 char zu erstellen.... MEHR NICHT XD
> 
> ...



Ich rufe alle auf diese Art von posts einzustellen, wenn sie an die Casuals geht die wegen der 13€ alles sehen wollen.

Warum?

Weil es schon hunderte leute gemacht haben und die ganzen No-Skill Spieler es trotzdem nie kapieren werden.

Es bringt nichts mit denen zu diskutieren, weil sei einfach nicht dazulernen werden, weshalb sie auch nie aufhören werden zu meckern. Denn wer nicht lernt, kommt nicht voran. Also muss man lernen mit whinen kompensieren.


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Dürfen tut eh jeder gleich viel, es sei denn er ist GM. Die Frage ist nur, ob auch jeder will oder nicht und das tun halt einige nicht (aus den verschiedensten Gründen), unter Anderem nicht, weil sie ihre Prioritäten anders legen als andere Leute. Dass sie allerdings die selben Möglichkeiten haben wie jeder andere auch geht nur leider nicht jedem in den Kopf.


----------



## Starfros (25. Januar 2010)

wie war das ?

Casual Gamer = Wenig Spieler = schlechter Spieler = Boon 


spiele auch wenig loge mich 3 mal die Woche zum Raiden ein und einmal am tag um die 5er Daily zu machen...... nur komisch das ich in einem Raid mit gehe der erfolgreich ist.


Also mit der Verbreitung mit dem Wort Casual und dessen bedeutung ..... da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Gerdigerd (25. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Naja ich hasse einfach casuals die denken, nur weil sie 13 euro im monat bezahlen dürften diese den gesammten inhalt des spiels sehen.... falsch^^
> 
> für 13 euro bezahlst du lediglich das anrecht sich auf einem von blizzard unterstützten server einen nackten lvl 1 char zu erstellen.... MEHR NICHT XD
> 
> ...




Ich werde einfach das Gefühl nicht los,dass in deinem Nickname dein Geburtsjahr "versteckt" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw,bin ich der einzige,dem bisher aufgefallen ist,dass die angeblich Casual-Gamer hier eine deutlich bessere Ausdrucksweise und Umgangston an den Tag legen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja,nur ein Schelm könnte hier Zusammenhänge sehen


----------



## Qwalle (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habt ihr nicht auch das Gefühl das WoW immer unaktraktiver für Casuals wird?
> Ich würde mich nicht als so einer bezeichnen, da ich in letzer Zeit oft spiele, doch ich fande BC sehr entspannt für Casuals, und auch Wotlk war vor 3.2 eigentlich ganz ok.
> ...



*hier* bedeutet casual = wenig-spieler / freizeit-zocker
*rest unrelevant
*
es wird im wowforum bestimmt nicht über casual fridays oder sonstewadd philosophiert ..




EisblockError schrieb:


> Allerdings haben Casual Games einen entscheidenen Unterschied zu WoW: Casual Games kann man mal eben 30 min spielen und trozdem alles sehen.
> Heisst WoW wurde zwar einfacher gemacht, aber nicht Casualfreundlicher.



aha, d.h. also, dass accountgebundene verzauberungen z.b. keine erleichterung für casuals sind. stimmt schon ... not ... wenn die wenig zeit haben, um z.b. ruf zu farmen, dann hilft es denen natürlich nicht, wenn sie das nur ein mal machen müssen... #sinnfrei
mal nachgedacht, bevor du das taschentuch rausgeholt hast ?




EisblockError schrieb:


> Man wird quasi gezwungen viel zu spielen um den Content zu sehen. Man muss zB *immer* dailys machen um Schrittzuhalten, da es dort Frostmarken gibt, früher bin ich einfach 2 mal in der Woche Raiden und gut ists (um Gold muss ich mir keine sorgen machen und wenn doch kauf ich mir halt was beim Chinamann)



toll, was du machst - grandioses beispiel für vertragsverletzung ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und durch die marken, die man durch dailies bekommst, kann auch ein casual schritt halten.
das war vorher nicht drin !



EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich will hiermit vorallem aufklären und dieses ganz "WoW wird immer Casualfreundlicher" getue hier im Forum unterbinden, da diese Ignoranz die hier doch herscht mir langsam auf den senkel geht. Ich habe auchnix gegen Casuals, nur gegen die, die sich als welche ausgeben.
> 
> Also nicht vergessen: Ein Casual spielt nichtnur schlecht, sondern euch *wenig*!
> 
> Schlong



bitte mal rechtschreibung pushen ... bist ja grad mal auf 0,5 / 455

und casuals müssen nicht schlecht spielen, nur weil sie weniger zeit zum spielen haben, als andere ...

ich z.b. fahre mehr schaden, als so mancher hartzer roller, der 24/7 abgimpen kann ...
und das nur, weil ich mir als casual mal die zeit genommen habe und mir rotationen und skillungen durchgelesen habe, weil ich halt nicht soviel zeit habe lustig was auszuprobieren ...

dein fred = flame, mehr nicht ...


----------



## Braamséry (25. Januar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> wie war das ?
> 
> Casual Gamer = Wenig Spieler = schlechter Spieler = Boon
> 
> ...



Nur der interesse halber, aber wer hat das geschrieben?


----------



## Genomchen (25. Januar 2010)

@TE
Sry, aber ich Leute wie dich ned verstehen. Was stellst du dir eigtl vor, was WoW ist? Genau, ein Spiel. Und Leute wie du haben das Spiel immer mehr zum lila Supermarkt gemacht.
Kein Game ist - was das angeht - dermassen behindert, wie WoW: Kaum schaffen es ein paar nicht oder kommt es ihnen zu lang vor, sind sie auch am Mosern. Hey ihr Superleuchten a la TE, keiner zwingt euch, dieses Spiel zu spielen. Wieso sollte sich also Blizzard gezwungen fühlen, nur weil du in einer halben Stunde den Content nicht KOMPLETT siehst, das Game zu ändern. Und da ist der springende Punkt, sie tuns ja muahahah (eigtl kein Grund zum lachen). Und jetzt gibts an jeder Ecke Epics, grüne Items und blaue Items trägt eh keiner mehr, und du beschwerst dich, du kannst den Content nicht sehen oO
Für Leute wie dich sollte Blizzard so ne Kugel einführen, wie in den Terrassen der Magister: Ihr klickt ne Kugel an, fliegt durch den Content, könnt alles in 5min SEHEN, aber nichts angreifen geschweige denn looten. Dann habt ihr alles gesehen und könnt zufrieden sein. Und btw TE, WoW is kein CasualGame, sondern ein Spiel mit einen Touch Rolle und nem dicken Klacks CS. Ich geb dir nen Tip, Patch zurück zu dem Zeitpunkt, als es ICC noch ned gab, und geh PDK, da hast dann Endcontent in 30min. 

p.s.: Na mal ernsthaft, das is wohl das lächerlichste was ich las, das dir das nicht peinlich ist TE, soviel Scheisse aufeinmal zu schreiben. Wenn du Casual Game aus WoW machen willst, dann geh Dailies machen. PVE is Teamplay, dort spielst du mit anderen zusammen. BF2 is auch ein Casualgame, bis du mit anderen im TS bist, dann kannst auch ned einfach abhauen, das hat was mit sozialen Kompetenzen zu tun. Wenn du darauf im Game keine Lust hast, dann is WoW oder der PVE Content nicht für dich gemacht. Dann geb ich dir den Tip Dragonage: Origins zu kaufen, da hast ein Team, das du steuerst und du kannst jeder Zeit off gehen. Aber WoW is denk ich wirklich nichts für dich.
Und auch mal an alle anderen, wie stellt ihr euch das vor. Kauft ihr euch ein Spiel und im Nachhinein müssen die Hersteller das euren Wünschen anpassen???? Hey ihr Pfosten, man überlegt sich vorher, was ein Spiel beinhaltet, wenns dann doch Mist ist, dann spiel ichs doch ned weiter. Manmanmanman


----------



## Garnalem (25. Januar 2010)

@TE: Dass Marken mit denen man 245er und sogar 264er Items bekommt, ist doch ganz klar "Casual"-freundlich. Früher musstest du sehr viel raiden im High-End-Content um an hochwertiges Equipment zu kommen. Heute rennst du innerhalb von 15 - 20 Minuten durch leichte, längst bekannte Hero-Inis und hast ruckzuck das nächste Item. 
Wobei ich dir recht geben muss und was mich ebenfalls sehr stört, ist dass man quasi gezwungen ist, ständig mitzuhalten über Daily Quests, Daily Hero Inis (jetzt die Zufallsheros) usw. Ich bin fortgeschrittener Spieler, aber ich mache diesen Unsinn nur sehr begrenzt mit, ich gehe lieber richtig Raiden und bekomme so auch meine Frostembleme. Ich werde nicht den selben Fehler vom Patch davor noch mal machen und massig Embleme (dort waren es Embleme des Triumpfs) sammeln und später hatte ich durch Raidinis so viele dass ich nicht mehr wusste wohin damit.
Für Twinks hingegen ist es schön, wenn man auf dem Weg von 70 - 80 schon ein paar Marken sammeln kann und zu Beginn auf 80 das erste Teil kaufen kann. 
Markensammeln okay, aber es sollte ausgewogen bleiben. Man bekommt teilweise zu gute Items für sehr wenig Anstrengung und es sollte kein Druck da sein, noch mal eben schnell ne Hero Ini oder Daily Quest machen zu müssen. Das Weekly-Quest-System finde ich hingegen sehr ansprechend, weil es einem Zeit lässt.


----------



## Arosk (25. Januar 2010)

Geil. Einfach nur Geil.


----------



## Genomchen (25. Januar 2010)

Arosk, ich hab mir wirklich genau das gleiche gedacht. Es reicht ja nicht, das Blizz einem alles in den ARSCH schiebt, nein jetzt müssen sich Leute wie TE auch noch öffentlich hinstellen und nochmehr mosern. Sry TE, aber - und das ist meine Meinung ohne sie dabei beleidigned zu meinen (Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung etc) - du bist genau die Sorte Spieler, die darüber jubeln, wie geil das neue Command&Conquor ist, den ersten Level aber nicht ohne Trainer schaffen, oder sich darüber freuen, wie geil die Graphik in CoD4 ist, aber ohne Godmode und infinity Ammo kein Gegner in die Knie zwingen.
Fazit: Geh pdk raiden, geh dir Gold beim Chinamann kaufen, aber jammer uns nicht zu, scheiss Cheater. Jaaaaa, deine Art ist auch cheaten, weil ihr euch den Content leichter macht durch flennen, also auch wieder eine Art zu cheaten, weil ihrs im Normalmode ned hinkriegt-.-


----------



## Qwalle (25. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @TE
> Sry, aber ich Leute wie dich ned verstehen. Was stellst du dir eigtl vor, was WoW ist? Genau, ein Spiel. Und Leute wie du haben das Spiel immer mehr zum lila Supermarkt gemacht.
> Kein Game ist - was das angeht - dermassen behindert, wie WoW: Kaum schaffen es ein paar nicht oder kommt es ihnen zu lang vor, sind sie auch am Mosern. Hey ihr Superleuchten a la TE, keiner zwingt euch, dieses Spiel zu spielen. Wieso sollte sich also Blizzard gezwungen fühlen, nur weil du in einer halben Stunde den Content nicht KOMPLETT siehst, das Game zu ändern. Und da ist der springende Punkt, sie tuns ja muahahah (eigtl kein Grund zum lachen). Und jetzt gibts an jeder Ecke Epics, grüne Items und blaue Items trägt eh keiner mehr, und du beschwerst dich, du kannst den Content nicht sehen oO
> Für Leute wie dich sollte Blizzard so ne Kugel einführen, wie in den Terrassen der Magister: Ihr klickt ne Kugel an, fliegt durch den Content, könnt alles in 5min SEHEN, aber nichts angreifen geschweige denn looten. Dann habt ihr alles gesehen und könnt zufrieden sein. Und btw TE, WoW is kein CasualGame, sondern ein Spiel mit einen Touch Rolle und nem dicken Klacks CS. Ich geb dir nen Tip, Patch zurück zu dem Zeitpunkt, als es ICC noch ned gab, und geh PDK, da hast dann Endcontent in 30min.
> ...




ein *--* für den *ausdruck*
ein *++* für den *inhalt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trifft den nerv genau - die idee mit der kugel ist witzig ^^ 



Genomchen schrieb:


> du bist genau die Sorte Spieler, die darüber jubeln, wie geil das neue Command&Conquor ist, den ersten Level aber nicht ohne Trainer schaffen



hahahahahaha !!!!* PWNED !!!!!
*bester kommentar ever !!!!!!!! ^^
*kugel* ahahaha


----------



## MoVedder (25. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> <BR>Charaktereigenschaft !<BR><BR>Sagt dir dieser Begriff etwas ?<BR><BR>Es geht ned um arbeit oder Spiel, sondern darum das Jemand ehrgeizig ist oder nicht. Jemand der in der arbeit stinkfaul ist wirds auch woanders sein, umgekehrt verhält es sich genauso. Es ist der Mensch (Spieler) der entweder in der Arbeit ist oder am PC zockt. Warum also ist es so abwegig hier einen Vergleich herbeizuführen ?<BR>


<BR><BR><BR>Ich verstehe schon was du meinst. Doch wird man bei der Arbeit fuer besondere Verdienste belohnt und bezahlt. Bei wow zahlen die Spieler fuer den INhalt oder die Verdienste, die Blizzard ihnen entgegen bringen soll. Sie verlangen also etwas von Blizz und nicht andersrum, wie es bei der Arbeit ist. Ergo sehen es die casuals nicht ein extra fuer etwas arbeiten zu muessen, fuer was sie bezahlen muessen.<BR><BR>Aber I get your point.


----------



## Genomchen (25. Januar 2010)

MoVeddar   MööööööP  Falsch
Du zahlst 13€ SUPPORT GEBÜHREN!!! Wie lang dauert es eigtl, dass ihr das checkt? Rechne doch einfach mal hoch: Stell dir vor, du hast dir das Game sagen wir für 50..nein 60€ vor 2 Jahren gekauft und zahlst seitdem 13€ für neuen Content. Du hast also bis dato 60€ für ein Spiel gezahlt (was den Content beinhaltet), das in 2 Jahren per Patch ein bisserl Content dazugepatched bekommen hat, der den Wert von 312€ haben soll? Nicht wirklich oder? Und selbst wenn, wären 372€ für dieses Game zuviel. Demnach können die 13€ nur für Support sein. Desweiteren würde sich Blizz nen Stein in den Weg stellen, wenn sie sagen würden, 13€ Contentgebühren. Dann fänd ich nämlich den Content viiiieeeel zu dünn und würde jeden Monat nach neuem schreien.
Fazit: Die 13€ Argumente könnt ihr euch schmieren, da diese für den Support gezahlt werden --> ihr könnt nervige Tickets an genervte GMs schreiben, es gibts Mittwochs Serverwartungen und sie halten das Game von Cheats frei (soweit wies geht, ich hab noch keinen Cheater in meinem 3.5 Jahren erlebt). 
----> @ Casuals (was es eigtl in WoW ned gibt, da dieses KEIN Casualgame ist). das 13&#8364; Argument zieht nicht! Danke, bitte Nächstes!


----------



## icepeach (25. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele auch schon ein paar jahre und muss sagen das es trotz der zahlreichen veränderungen immer noch spaß macht zu spielen, weil es einfach eine menge möglichkeiten gibt sich auszutoben.
Ich finde auch wenn man nicht gerade in einer high-end gilde ist (was einfach nicht mein fall ist) , das es doch schon schwierig ist alles auf heroisch zu clearen. 
Naja und wem wow so missfällt, der sollte dann doch vlt lieber das spiel wechseln.


----------



## MoVedder (25. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> MoVeddar   MööööööP  Falsch
> Du zahlst 13€ SUPPORT GEBÜHREN!!! Wie lang dauert es eigtl, dass ihr das checkt? Rechne doch einfach mal hoch: Stell dir vor, du hast dir das Game sagen wir für 50..nein 60€ vor 2 Jahren gekauft und zahlst seitdem 13€ für neuen Content. Du hast also bis dato 60€ für ein Spiel gezahlt (was den Content beinhaltet), das in 2 Jahren per Patch ein bisserl Content dazugepatched bekommen hat, der den Wert von 312€ haben soll? Nicht wirklich oder? Und selbst wenn, wären 372€ für dieses Game zuviel. Demnach können die 13€ nur für Support sein. Desweiteren würde sich Blizz nen Stein in den Weg stellen, wenn sie sagen würden, 13€ Contentgebühren. Dann fänd ich nämlich den Content viiiieeeel zu dünn und würde jeden Monat nach neuem schreien.
> Fazit: Die 13€ Argumente könnt ihr euch schmieren, da diese für den Support gezahlt werden --> ihr könnt nervige Tickets an genervte GMs schreiben, es gibts Mittwochs Serverwartungen und sie halten das Game von Cheats frei (soweit wies geht, ich hab noch keinen Cheater in meinem 3.5 Jahren erlebt).
> ----> @ Casuals (was es eigtl in WoW ned gibt, da dieses KEIN Casualgame ist). das 13€ Argument zieht nicht! Danke, bitte Nächstes!




Support beinhaltet meines Erachtens alles, was dem Spieleinhalt und der community weiterhilft. Also vondaher zieht das Argument sehr wohl.

mfG


----------



## Qwalle (25. Januar 2010)

icepeach schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch schon ein paar jahre und muss sagen das es trotz der zahlreichen veränderungen immer noch spaß macht zu spielen, weil es einfach eine menge möglichkeiten gibt sich auszutoben.
> Ich finde auch wenn man nicht gerade in einer high-end gilde ist (was einfach nicht mein fall ist) , das es doch schon schwierig ist alles auf heroisch zu clearen.
> Naja und wem wow so missfällt, der sollte dann doch vlt lieber das spiel wechseln.




ne, das wäre ja doof, denn dann spart man 13€ / Monat und nervt niemandem mehr im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (25. Januar 2010)

Achje ich habe hier nen Ellenlangen Text getippt nur frag ich mich grade warum , also hab ich ihn gelöscht. 

Werter TE, du siehst ja das du hier wenig Freunde gefunden hast. Such dirn anderes Spiel und jammer dort weiter. 
Am bestehenden WoW System wird sich wohl nicht sonderlich viel ändern. 

Wer nur drei Mal die Woche für 30 Minuten online kommt kann nicht erwarten alles zu sehn. 

Ich persönlich bin auch vom Hardcore Raider zum Gelegenheitsspieler geworden und kann wenn ich will überall mit hin wenn ich mich nur rechtzeitig zum Raid anmelde. 
Mach ich aber nur wenn einer der Hardcorejungs ausfällt denn man ehrlich, wofür brauche ich für 3 mal die Woche T10 ? Mein Schw*** wird dadurch auch nicht kleiner. 

Ich spiele seit es Ultima Online gab MMOs. Eigendlich bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen alles was seitdem aufm Markt war. 
WoW ist nicht grade das tollste Spiel aber das mit Abstand freundlichste für Gelegenheitsspieler. Zumindest heute.
Damals bin ich auch als Arbeitsloser 5-7 mal die Woche für jeweils 4-6 Stunden raiden gegangen. Hab aber keine Lust mehr und gut ist.

MfG


P.S. such dirn anderes Spiel. Wenn du eins gefunden hast was absolut casualfreundlich ist gib uns Bescheid.


----------



## Hinzursonne (25. Januar 2010)

Also muss gestehen hab die andren Beiträge nicht gelesen... doch spielt, dass ja eigentlich so keine Rolle.
Woran willst du festmachen das WoW für Gelegenheitsspieler immer unfreundlicher wird ? 
Du kannst ohne riesigen Zeitaufwand etwas im PvP erreichen, du hast den Dungeonfinder (als DD zu "normalen" Zeiten höchstens 10 Min Wartezeit), Raids sind größtenteils Random machbar (sogar ein gutes Stück von ICC), mit einer festen Raidgruppe muss man höchstens einen Abend investiern um vorran zu kommen (Also kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen gehe aber nur an einem Abend raiden und hab bis jetzt alles von ICC 10er gesehn).
Sollte einen das alles nicht ansprechen hat man noch sovieles was man machen kann ohne riesigen Zeitaufwand (Achje, und das mittem Dailys machen is ja auch quark... Kannst auch einfach einmal Randomhero machen bzw. 2 Heros hast deine Frostmarken (Die Inzen dauern meistens nur 20-30 Min) und nach spätestens einem oder zwei Tagen hast du genug Marken um einen epischen Stein zu kaufen und damit Kohle machen je nach Server wohl 150-200g !
Also verstehe nicht wirklich dein Problem...


----------



## Genomchen (25. Januar 2010)

MoVeddar, es ist vollkommen latte, was es für dich persönlich im übertragenen Sinne beinhalten soll. Du kannst beim Rechnungssupport ja mal gerne anrufen, die werden dir sagen, die 13€ sind Supportgebühren. Und unter Support versteht ein normalsterblicher technische wie evtl psychische Unterstützung (wohlgemerk Unterstützung). Kein Inhalt, sondern Support und unter Support fallen in der Informatiksprache nunmal Dinge, die dazu beitragen, das dein Spiel besser läuft. Aber nicht, dass dein Spiel "neuer" und mit mehr Inhalt läuft. Das ist eine freiwillige Basis von WoW und deshalb können Sie auch Content rausbringen wann sie wollen, denn sonst wären sie auf Grund der Gebühren gezwungen, Content rauszubringen mit fixem Datum und einer Regelmässigkeit. Aber du kannst gerne glauben, das Argument zieht, is wie ein Kleinkind, das sagt die Sonne sei blau und es halte jetzt die Luft an, bis alle sagen, die Sonne sei blau. Also halt schön die Luft an und denk du zahlst Content. Ein Spieler, der also seit Release spielt, zahlt grobgeschätzt 702 € Gebühren für das bisschen Content und da is noch nedmal das Spiel miteinberechnet. Du kannst viel glauben, MoVeddar, aber der Gedanke den du hast, entzieht sich mir jeder Logik.
Wie gesagt, ruf ruhig mal den Support an, oder schreib denen eine Mail, dann wartest du ned so lang am Hörer und kannst noch anderes machen, aber das sind Support Gebühren, oder weisst du nicht, was ein Online Support bedeutet?
Achwas schreib ich soviel, geh wieder spielen, schön glaubeglaube machen, dass Blizz wegen den 13&#8364; monatlich dir zu was verpflichtet ist, und ich lach mit nebenher den Arsch schief.
Danke schönen Feierabend noch.


----------



## Shylya! (25. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vergleichen wird ICC mit den Black Tempel oder mit Sunwell, dann kann man immer noch sagen, dass es Casualisiert wurde. Da es, mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, viele Spieler schaffen werden ICC zu sehen. Das war beim Black Temple oder bei Sunwell etwas anders... naja, bis vor den ominösen Nerf-Patch.



Ich find nicht, dass viele Arthas sehen, da die Bosse immer schwieriger werden in ICC. 
Erster Wing, naja ok. 
Wenn du meinst "sehen" dann kann man reingehen und man "sieht" ICC, hat man zu BC Zeiten auch machen können in Sunwell etc. 
Aber ich glaube dass der "hero-mode" von Arthas im 25er kaum schaffbar sein wird - genau wie zu BC-Zeiten Kil'jeaden, sprich Kalcegos. 

MFG


----------



## Nouva (25. Januar 2010)

also aus meiner sicht ist es so: 
ich selber raide eigentlich nie, da mir die zeit fehlt und wenn ich zeit habe, dann dauern mir die "meistens" raids einfach zu lange. trotzdem kann man durch hero inis frost- / triumphmarken sammelm (triumph mehr als frost, ist ja logisch) und man bekommt trotz allem ein sehr gutes eq zusammen. ich finds schon sehr geil, dass man in jeder hc ini triumphmarken bekommt, so kann man sein eq stark verbessern und damit auch raiden


----------



## fergun (25. Januar 2010)

Er will einfach nur ein bisschen mimimi machen...

Das was du hier machst, lässt dich ungefähr mit folgender Aktion vergleichen:

Ein DK geht nach dem Release von WotLK ins Mage/shammy etc.-Forum und whined rum, weil die ja so op sind und er nur ein armer kleiner DK, der sooo schwer zu spielen ist >.>

*Kopf gegen die Wand hau*


----------



## Schamikus (25. Januar 2010)

ihr prügelt euch um ein zweischneidiges schwert... einerseits sind gerade instanzen sehr casual freundlich, da man ann gutes equipment leicht heran kommt und man auch keine stunden mehr am pc sitzen muss um die instanz zu schaffen, außer die spieler deiner gruppe sind geistig mit steinen zu vergleichen. Andererseits sind die raids durchaus anspruchsvoll, was auch gut ist da man ja auch eine gewisse ehrausforderung haben soll sonst isses doch irgendwann mal langweilig. Die ganzen wow wird zu leicht!!!*heul* oder wow wird gar net zu leicht*gegenheul* sind schwachsinn. blizzard hat momentan sogar etwas sehr positives, nämlich dass die bekannte instanz icc etwas für die guten mit viel zeit anbieten und aber auch die "casuals" nicht zu kurz kommen, so underpowered is t9 schließlich nicht und trotzdem kommt man mit hero-marken leicht an diese gegenstände heran


----------



## Lindhberg (25. Januar 2010)

Schamikus schrieb:


> ihr prügelt euch um ein zweischneidiges schwert... einerseits sind gerade instanzen sehr casual freundlich, da man ann gutes equipment leicht heran kommt und man auch keine stunden mehr am pc sitzen muss um die instanz zu schaffen, außer die spieler deiner gruppe sind geistig mit steinen zu vergleichen. Andererseits sind die raids durchaus anspruchsvoll, was auch gut ist da man ja auch eine gewisse ehrausforderung haben soll sonst isses doch irgendwann mal langweilig. Die ganzen wow wird zu leicht!!!*heul* oder wow wird gar net zu leicht*gegenheul* sind schwachsinn. blizzard hat momentan sogar etwas sehr positives, nämlich dass die bekannte instanz icc etwas für die guten mit viel zeit anbieten und aber auch die "casuals" nicht zu kurz kommen, so underpowered is t9 schließlich nicht und trotzdem kommt man mit hero-marken leicht an diese gegenstände heran



ich wette du wirst gleich zerissen weil du gesagt hast icc hat anspruch^^


----------



## shade69 (25. Januar 2010)

star-fire schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde nicht, dass bc soo casual unfreundlich war. Mit 80 konnte man instant in kara oder gutes pvp gear farmen, mit den marken aus den hc inis t5.5 kaufen und ab nach hyal oder tempel. Klar waren die end-raids damals schwerer, aber dafür gibts ja heute die hc varianten.



Wow wird einfacher und nicht casual-freundlicher. Aber den unterschied scheinen einige nicht zu verstehn. 

Wenn mir jemand erklaert dass pvp-equip ist "schnell" zusammengefarmt dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr (ich mein zu BC zeiten.)... Wow ist so einfach dass jeder depp (fast) alles erreichen kann wenn er nur genuegend zeit investiert... 

Instant nach kara? naja vielleicht nach dem 3. oder 4. nerf. instant gutes pvp gear? sorry. Fehlanzeige. Bis man wirklich alle setteile + waffe hatte musste man Stunden auf den BG's stehen ohne wirklich konkurrenzfaehig zu sein. Mir scheint das vielen komplett der realitaetsbezug fehlt. Ich habe noch ein leben auserhlb von wow und ich kann nicht langsamer durch den content gehn weil mir dann gleich ein depp erzaehlt was fuer ein noob ich bin weil ich mir noch nich XY erfarmt hab....


----------



## fergun (25. Januar 2010)

shade69 schrieb:


> Wow wird einfacher und nicht casual-freundlicher. Aber den unterschied scheinen einige nicht zu verstehn.
> 
> Wenn mir jemand erklaert dass pvp-equip ist "schnell" zusammengefarmt dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr (ich mein zu BC zeiten.)... Wow ist so einfach dass jeder depp (fast) alles erreichen kann wenn er nur genuegend zeit investiert...
> 
> Instant nach kara? naja vielleicht nach dem 3. oder 4. nerf. instant gutes pvp gear? sorry. Fehlanzeige. Bis man wirklich alle setteile + waffe hatte musste man Stunden auf den BG's stehen ohne wirklich konkurrenzfaehig zu sein. Mir scheint das vielen komplett der realitaetsbezug fehlt. Ich habe noch ein leben auserhlb von wow und ich kann nicht langsamer durch den content gehn weil mir dann gleich ein depp erzaehlt was fuer ein noob ich bin weil ich mir noch nich XY erfarmt hab....



Full S6 ist an einem Tag möglich...


----------



## Stroog (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Bla bla bla bla
> 
> 
> Man wird quasi gezwungen viel zu spielen um den Content zu sehen. Man muss zB *immer* dailys machen um Schrittzuhalten, da es dort Frostmarken gibt, früher bin ich einfach 2 mal in der Woche Raiden und gut ists (um Gold muss ich mir keine sorgen machen und wenn doch kauf ich mir halt was beim Chinamann)
> ...



So schön pseudowissenschaftlich dein Post auch ist Lieber TE - der unterstrichen Satz disqualifiziert alles was Du glaubst uns mitteilen zu müssen...
Sorry, aber Leute die sich in einem MMO Gold beim "Chinamann" kaufen sind es erstens nicht wert auch nur einen winzigen Dreck auf Ihre Meinung zu geben - und zweitens unter anderem (neben den teilweise natürlich naiven Usern die blauäugig und blind durch netz surfen ohne sich Gedanken bezüglich Sicherheit zu machen) ein Grund dafür das Accounts gehackt werden, Farmbots die Server überrennen und ähnliches.

Wer ein MMORPG spielt sollte sich im klaren sein das sowas Zeit braucht... wer die Zeit nicht hat oder aufbringen will ect. - PECH gehabt... Goldkauf ist nichts anderes als cheaten...


----------



## Yveri1985 (25. Januar 2010)

was verlangst du denn noch als "casual" (ich definiere casual so das man eben nicht viel zeit investiert)
allerdings ... 
wenn du den ENDCONTENT (erfolgreich) raiden willst brauchste gewisses equip , so t9 bzw belohnung fuer triumphmarken sollte schon drin sein , vllt noch die icc/ulduar dinge die man herstellen kann , im grunde vllt nochn bissl mehr ^^
wenn du PVP / ARENA (erfolgreich) spielen moechtest , musst du auch ein gewisses Equipment mitbringen ... bzw in der arena das rating

ich wollt auch unbedingt mit 16 mitm auto zur schule , allerings musste ich warten bis ich 18 bin und dann auch noch ma fuer den lappen loehnen damit ich auch fahren darf , obwohl ich es konnte , ergo musste ich Zeit + Geld investieren !

aehnlich is es mit wow , wer erfolgreich raidn will bzw pvp machen moechte , der muss sich nun mal damit abfinden das du auch zeit INVESTIEREN musst !



> Bis man wirklich alle setteile + waffe hatte musste man Stunden auf den BG's stehen ohne wirklich konkurrenzfaehig zu sein.


ehrlich gesagt , kann man auch mit pve-gear ganz gut im bg abgehn ...





> Mir scheint das vielen komplett der realitaetsbezug fehlt. Ich habe noch ein leben auserhlb von wow und ich kann nicht langsamer durch den content gehn weil mir dann gleich ein depp erzaehlt was fuer ein noob ich bin weil ich mir noch nich XY erfarmt hab....


und dann wuerd ich mal ausschau nach leuten halten die ebenfalls langsamer durch den content gehen
z.b. im wow-forum wird man oft fuendig ... es gibt viele leute denen es aehnlich geht, die eben nicht soviel zeit haben , wir habn bei uns aufm server ne gilde die geht erst ab 23 uhr raidn und das ziemlich erfolgreich , warum so spaet ? sie koennen zu keiner anderen zeit

du hast keine zeit um mit schuelern/arbeitlosen (es soll kein vorurteil sein aber das is nunmal ein recht großer teil der "erfolgreichen" Raider) mitzuhalten ?! such dir gleichgesinnte denen es genauso geht


----------



## Karius (25. Januar 2010)

Der Threadtitel ist immer noch falsch:

Casual UNDfreudlich

Gibt dem ganzen irgendwie einen anderen Sinn.


----------



## Enyalios (25. Januar 2010)

Nouva schrieb:


> also aus meiner sicht ist es so:
> *ich selber raide eigentlich nie, da mir die zeit fehlt* und wenn ich zeit habe, dann dauern mir die "meistens" raids einfach zu lange. trotzdem kann man durch hero inis frost- / triumphmarken sammelm (triumph mehr als frost, ist ja logisch) und man bekommt trotz allem ein sehr gutes eq zusammen. *ich finds schon sehr geil, dass man in jeder hc ini triumphmarken bekommt, so kann man sein eq stark verbessern und damit auch raiden*



Mehr braucht man eigentlich zum thema Lootking nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Gerti (25. Januar 2010)

shade69 schrieb:


> Wow wird einfacher und nicht casual-freundlicher. Aber den unterschied scheinen einige nicht zu verstehn.



Wir haben doch als "Casual" einen Spieler definiert, der nicht bereit ist viel zeit ins Spiel zu investieren bzw. einfach nicht die Zeit dazu hat.
Aber wieso sollte es nicht freundlicher für Spieler mit wenig Zeit werden?

Setzen wir mal folgende Instanzen gleich:
Kara/Gruul/Maggi | Sath/Maly/Naxx
Ulduar | SSC/TK
PDK/PdoK | BT/Hyjal
ICC | SWP

So und jetzt überlege mal, wie lange du gebraucht hast als frischer 70er dich für Kara etc zu Equippen geschweige denn, wie lange es gedauert hat, bis du gescheites Equip für SSC/TK hattest. Und heute hast du dich in einer Woche auf ICC Niveau (zumindest die ersten 4 Bosse) equippt. Also du musst viel, sehr viel weniger Zeit aufwenden, um dich für den aktuellen Endcontent zu equippen. 

Und wo ist das nicht "casual-freundlich", wenn du weniger Zeit investieren musst, um auf dem aktuellen Stand zu bleiben?


----------



## Lindhberg (25. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Und wo ist das nicht "casual-freundlich", wenn du weniger Zeit investieren musst, um auf dem aktuellen Stand zu bleiben?




casual- freundlich ist aber auch  pro-freundlich..... weil jeder schneller sein equip bekommt.

ich deute die aufregung nicht so sehr als aufregung über "casuals" eher als prestige-verlust..... das sagt viel aus.

meine oft wiederholte meinung: das einzige was verloren wurde ist der stolz vollepisch in if oder og die neidischen blicke auf sich zu ziehen - jeder der bisschen durchblick hat weiss auch heute noch ob der spieler eher ein pro raider oder eher ein gelegenheitsspieler ist . wobei ich beide ausdrücke irgendwie doof finde.

die lösung: immer nur die höchsten items bekommen wieder die tolle farbe lila - sobald neue item lvl kommen verblassen die "alten" items zu einem traurigen blau


----------



## Zazuu (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich finde es nicht sehr Casualfreundlich den Spieler zu zwingen jedentag zu spielen um schrittzuhalten!



Seh ich genau so, denk ich mal


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (25. Januar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> meine oft wiederholte meinung: das einzige was verloren wurde ist der stolz vollepisch in if oder og die neidischen blicke auf sich zu ziehen - jeder der bisschen durchblick hat weiss auch heute noch ob der spieler eher ein pro raider oder eher ein gelegenheitsspieler ist . wobei ich beide ausdrücke irgendwie doof finde.



Scheinbar halten ja nicht allzu viele Leute was von deiner Meinung wenn du sie so oft wiederholen musst....

Aber Hey, vielleicht liegts daran das ich auch nicht zufrieden bin mit dem Lootking und du mit deiner Meinung auch hier falsch liegst.


----------



## Lindhberg (25. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Scheinbar halten ja nicht allzu viele Leute was von deiner Meinung wenn du sie so oft wiederholen musst....
> 
> Aber Hey, vielleicht liegts daran das ich auch nicht zufrieden bin mit dem Lootking und du mit deiner Meinung auch hier falsch liegst.




und was macht dich unzufrieden? 


p.s. @enyalios : da du nach meiner antwort 2mal leser dieses themas warst und du nicht geantwortet hast denke ich das ich evtl garnicht so falsch liege..... denn eigentlich kann es jedem egal welche farben die chars schmücken....... es sei denn: man kommt sich dadurch schlechter vor weil man sich nicht mehr so sehr aus der masse abheben kann


----------



## Nexilein (25. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Setzen wir mal folgende Instanzen gleich:
> Kara/Gruul/Maggi | Sath/Maly/Naxx
> Ulduar | SSC/TK
> PDK/PdoK | BT/Hyjal
> ICC | SWP


Kara/Gruul/Maggi | Sath/Maly/Naxx
Ulduar | SSC/TK
*PDK | Zul'aman 
ICC | BT/Hyjal*

Wenn dann so. Zul'Aman war eine zwischenreingeschobene Raidini, deren Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht auf dem damals aktuellen Endcontent aufgebaut hat, und die die Möglichkeit bieten sollte sich einfacher nachzuequippen.



Gerti schrieb:


> So und jetzt überlege mal, wie lange du gebraucht hast als frischer 70er dich für Kara etc zu Equippen geschweige denn, wie lange es gedauert hat, bis du gescheites Equip für SSC/TK hattest.


Ein blaues Item aus den normalen 70er Inis in jedem Slot. Dazu hero Stiefel und die gecraftete Epic Robe. Andere haben's mit T3 gecleart (obwohl der Itemreset "Classic -> BC" wesentlich heftiger war als der von BC zu WotLK)



Gerti schrieb:


> Und heute hast du dich in einer Woche auf ICC Niveau (zumindest die ersten 4 Bosse) equippt. Also du musst viel, sehr viel weniger Zeit aufwenden, um dich für den aktuellen Endcontent zu equippen.



Und was ist daran schlimm? Wenn ihr für BT den Raidpool aufgestockt habt, habt ihr da den T5 Spieler gefragt wie lange er an seinem Equip gefarmt hat? Vermutlich nicht. Ihr werdet geschaut haben wie er sich anstellt, denn das ist der entscheidende Faktor.

Btw. stelle ich mir das im TS lustig vor: 

A sagt: "Der neue Heiler hat es ja scheinbar echt drauf."
B sagt: "Ja, da hast du recht, der beherrscht seine Klasse wirklich. Mit unserem alten Heiler wäre der Tank sicher öfter umgefallen."
C sagt: "Ich habe aber gehört, dass er ein halbes Jahr pausiert hat. Und dann hat er sich von seiner alten Gilde durch den T4 und T5 Content ziehen lassen um an Equip zu kommen."
A & B sagen: "So ein Noob. Ich wusste doch das der nichts kann."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gerti schrieb:


> Und wo ist das nicht "casual-freundlich", wenn du weniger Zeit investieren musst, um auf dem aktuellen Stand zu bleiben?


Es ist vollkommen egal wie schnell es geht. Der Vielspieler profitiert sogar in der Regel stärker von "Erleichterungen".
Wenn man sich hier im Forum mal umsieht wer sich über "Epics 4 all" aufregt, dann kann man regelmäßig lustige Sachen feststellen:

1. Es wird vorgerechnet, dass der Casual in ein paar Wochen Tx haben kann wenn er nur *jeden Tag* die Random Hero Ini macht.
2. Schaut man dann die Whiner im Arsenal an, dann sieht man oft, dass sie in ICC ein paar Marken gefarmt, aber schon doppelt oder dreimal soviele Marken ausgegeben haben.

Und wenn der arme Gelegenheitsspieler dann 30 Tage nach Einführung der Frostmarken noch kein T10 Teil hat, dann wird im erzählt er sei ein Noob weil das mittlerweile ja eigentlich jeder haben kann und er bestimmt nur zu blöd ist. 


Ich bin ja absolut nicht der Meinung, dass jeder jeden Content sehen muss. Aber sich selber die Markenteile umzuhängen die man sich in VF hero erfarmt hat und dann anderen das Equip zu missgönnen ist einfach scheinheilig. Vor allem dann, wenn man dann noch mit pseudo Pro Habitus und Verweisen auf "Früher" meint, sich über andere Stellen zu müssen. In den 40 Mann Raids wäre man froh gewesen, wenn man über ein Markensystem wie heute Leute nachequippen hätte könne; aber seitdem 25 Mann reichen, füllt man die leeren Slots ja lieber mit Ego auf...


----------



## Darkblood-666 (25. Januar 2010)

reappy schrieb:


> Natürlich um nen guten Stamraid zu finden muss man doch glatt einmalig 2-3 Stunden investieren und einfach in Og stehen und suchen, bzw. sogar ma was in chat schreiben ala´ "Druide mit hohem skill sucht icc 10er Stamm.", oder "Eule/Heal Druide sucht icc10er Stamm."



/ironie an

Ja bist du denn des Wahnsins? Ein Stammraid oder gar eine Gilde? Da müsst man sich ja mit anderen Spielern verständigen gegebenfalls sogar Verpflichtende Termine einhalten. Das geht ja gar nicht.. dann geht ja nicht alles wann, wie und wo ich das will, nee nee die anderen 9-24 leute sollen mal fein nach meiner Nase tanzen und sich nach meiner Laune richten..

/ironie off

Nichts für ungut, aber das ist oft der Eindruck den manche Leute auf mich machen. Das sind dann die, die sich für einen Raid melden und dann nach 20min plötzlich weg müssen weil das Haus brennt, die Mutter im Kühlschrank klemmt oder das Fahrrad platt ist.
Nee klar gibt es wichtigeres als WoW zu spielen und es gibt immer mal unabsehbare Notfälle die es erfordern 9-24 Leute sitzen zu lassen, aber bei vielen Leuten hab ich eher den Eindruck das ihnen die Mitspieler scheissegal sind oder nur der eigenen Belustigung dienten.

ok das ging etwas am Thema vorbei. Verzeihung.


----------



## Kalikas (25. Januar 2010)

das ihr immer alle rummeckert das es casual freundlicher wird, haste alle Innis auf Hard Mode durch?


----------



## Kizna (25. Januar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> das ihr immer alle rummeckert das es casual freundlicher wird, haste alle Innis auf Hard Mode durch?




*Packt sein Samuraischwert aus und fängt an Maulwurfgulasch zu machen*

Immer diese s.cheiß HC's und Hardmodes, verdammt nochmal das ist kein richtiger Content ... wann begreifen die Leute das endlich.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (25. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> *Packt sein Samuraischwert aus und fängt an Maulwurfgulasch zu machen*
> 
> Immer diese s.cheiß HC's und Hardmodes, verdammt nochmal das ist kein richtiger Content ... wann begreifen die Leute das endlich.



Es ist Content ob´s dir passt oder nicht. Wann begreifst du das mal?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (25. Januar 2010)

Es ist recycelter Müll, mehr aber auch nicht!!


----------



## jkalius (25. Januar 2010)

witzig die eine meinen wow wird zu causal und zu einfach die anderen heulen rumm das es imemer unfreundlicher würd am ende sind eh alle nicht zu frieden


----------



## puhbear2010 (25. Januar 2010)

> Ja, aber ich finde es nicht sehr Casualfreundlich den Spieler zu zwingen jedentag zu spielen um schrittzuhalten!



So weit ich das kenne ist das Cursualsein nicht mehr mit anderen schritt zu halten un groß artig zu raiden... außerdem zwingt blizzard niemanden irgentwas zu tun, das tut man aus freiem interesse. Wenn man sich gezwungen fühlt dies zu tun grenzt das meiner meinung nach an ein startes Suchtverhalten.
Außerdem finde ich es doof wen der boss nach wenigen trys liegt. Wenig is bei mir noch über 20. ich bin ein alterhase was wow angeht un fande das Raiden vor schon ca. 4 Jahren wesendlich interessante. Nun man war vlt nach einem Raidabend genervtet wir heute doch war der Sieg über einen lange standhaftgebliebenen Feind um so größer...


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich sagen will, ist das man jetzt zum spielen gezwungen wird *wenn man erfolgreich sein will*, dass man sich jeden Tag einloggen muss um die Daily zu machen!



Ohne mir alles von gestern durchzulesen (es ist halt einfach zu spät für Lektüre :X ):
Will ein Casual überhaupt erfolgreich sein? Ein Casual will seinen Spielspaß und keine Arbeit -- ob er dabei massig Erfolg bekommt oder wenig, ist ihm (zumindest im Normalfall) egal. Bei Casual-Spielen hingegen, wie z.B. Bejeweled etc.pp, will er seinen eigenen Highscore oder den seiner Freunde knacken, muss aber dafür nicht mal viel Zeit aufwenden und hat trotzdem seinen Spielspaß.

Deshalb sollte man unterschiedenen zwischen Casualisierung und Casual-Spielen.


----------



## Xondor (26. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir müssen hierbei aber unterschieden: Casual-Spiele und Casualisierung. Ein MMO wird nie ein Casual-Spiel im richtigen Sinne sein, außer ein paar Ausnahmen. Aber man kann Spiele casulisieren, das heißt stark vereinfachen, so dass auch Spieler, die eher wenig spielen, viel, sehr viel vom Spielen sehen, was früher vielleicht nur ein paar Prozent gesehen haben.



Als ob es heute mehr Content für "Casuals" geben würde...
Jeder 80er, der einmal im Monat spielt hat den nicht Raid Content schon 5x durch und mehr gibts da auch nicht.
PVP ist total tot, raiden != casual auch bei dem lächerlichen schwierigkeitsgrad.
Vor wotlk gabs mehr zu tun, und wenns nur gefühlt mehr war, weil man eine instanz noch als herausforderung sah und nicht nach 2 tagen stupidem farmen tolles marken EQ hatte und dann bis zum nächsten patch warten durfte, bis man "neues" für marken bekam (eig ja altes abgetragenes).
laaaaangweilig.


----------



## Braamséry (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn man mal von PDK absieht wird es wohl niemals wirklich Content für No-Time-Casuals geben.

Der übrige Content brauchte auch zeit bis er down war. Das war nicht nach einer Stunde erledigt. 

Das was sich aber geändert hat ist, dass es Content für No-Skill-Casuals gibt, die einfach keine hohe Schwierigkeit vertragen, weil sie sonst whinen müssen, damit sie den Content auch clearen können.

So gesehen kann man es nur Casualfreundlicher machen wenn,

1. Die Bosse in Instanzen versammelt am Eingang stehen, weil die 20min zu lang sind.
2. Die Raids trotz 10+ Bosse nie mehr als 1 1/2 Std dauern.
3. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad gesenkt wird, damit man schneller durchkommt.
4. Jede Daily in einem Radius von 200Metern machbar sein muss, damit man ja keine zeit verliert.

Hab ich was vergessen? Wenn ja, schreibt es einfach hin, was unser TE gerne haben könnte.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (26. Januar 2010)

hab hier immer gern mitgelesen, aber nach dem ich heute morgen feststellen musste das der thread ersteller in den icc news post auch nur ala "omg die nerfen uns alles vor der nase weg" - postet ist es echt lächerlich ihn hier als moralapostel anzunehmen. 

nein ich spiele nicht casual und raide auch nicht random.


----------



## Enyalios (26. Januar 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Es ist Content ob´s dir passt oder nicht.



Traurig traurig !

Aber ich sag mal so, und das ist auch der Grund für mich warum es möglich ist das Leute soetwas glauben:

Wenn bei deinem neuen Lieblingsjoghurt auf dem Becher steht "Jetzt noch feiner im Geschmack", denkt bestimmt ein großer Teil der Käufer auch das die sich bemüht haben es noch besser schmecken zu lassen. In Wirklichkeit jedoch haben die einfach den Produzenten gewechselt, selber Becher aber billiger produziert.

Ähnlich verhält es sich hier m.E. auch.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann man in WOTLK innerhalb von 1 - 3 Tagen, soviele Marken und Gold in so kurzer Zeit sammeln, um im Endcontent mit zu halten.


Ja genau, denn das ist wirklich Casual... in 1-3 Tagen so viele Marken farmen das man gleich mal alle Items für Marken holen kann. Voila... dass man damit dennoch weit unter den Anforderungen liegt ist erstmal Nebensache.


----------



## Genomchen (26. Januar 2010)

Braamsery, du hast den Questgeber im Startgebiet vergessen, der einen auf 80 hochschiesst und einem 100k Gold gibt, sonst muss sich der TE womöglich nochwas beim "Chinmann" kaufen. Ausserdem - weil er ja 13EUR zahlt - bekommt er jeden Monat eine neue No-Skill Instanz vorgelegt und davor natürlich die darin enthalten Loots.
Und Dailies im Radius von 200m wtf!!? die kann man doch auf ner 20m Linie hintereinander stellen!


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habt ihr nicht auch das Gefühl das ...



... es immer wieder neue Beiträge gibt in denen letztendlich immer das gleiche steht ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Enyalios (26. Januar 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> ... es immer wieder neue Beiträge gibt in denen letztendlich immer das gleiche steht ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... es immer wieder Leute gibt die das thema nicht interessiert aber dennoch im thread posten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Super PePe (26. Januar 2010)

Ihr denkt massiv zu kurz...
warum ist wolk (das steht mal ausser Frage) so einfach angelegt? Ganz einfach, keiner will von lvl 1-85 (gerade in Hinblick auf das Leveln von 80-85) ewig in bc und wolk rumhängen. Man ist ja heute schon nur 2 Tage in der Scherbenwelt unterwegs. Ich habe oft das Gefühl viele denken Classic war das WoW wie Blizz es wollte und alles was folgte, diente nur der reinen Gewinnmaximierung und wird an diesem Denkfehler gemessen. 
Aber mir egal, diskutiert über temporäre Erscheinungen. Wenn die Story aus erzählt ist, kann man dann ja mal schauen was Blizzard aus seinem Kind gemacht hat...


----------



## Der Gil (26. Januar 2010)

Sag mal kennste Wayne? 
Aber jetzt mal im ernst, wenn du n Casual bist, dann hör einfach auf zu spielen, ich habe das gleiche gemacht, da man in WoW zu viel Zeit investieren muss um etwas zu erreichen, aber generell kann man sagen das dies das generelle prinzip von games ist, den spieler zu unterhalten und ihn ans spiel zu binden, warum solltest du sonst spielen, wenn nicht deshalb um unterhalten zu werden


----------



## Darkblood-666 (26. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Traurig traurig !
> 
> Aber ich sag mal so, und das ist auch der Grund für mich warum es möglich ist das Leute soetwas glauben:
> 
> ...



Ein höherer Schwierigkeitsgrad ist auch Content für die Leute die mehr Herrausforderung suchen. Es ist kein neuer Dungeon, stimmt. Aber ICC hat höchstwahrscheinlich eine Menge Zeit und Schweiß gekostet und das sieht man der Ini auch an. Klar man hätte vermutlich genausogut 3-4 Raids wie PdK machen können und alle mit unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber wär das ein tolles episches Finale für WotlK geworden?

Tja einige werden es wohl für nie Sinnvoll erachten dass Blizzard fast jedem Typ von Spieler was bieten will. Ich find es gut so wie´s ist. Es störrt mich auch wenig dass HM´s die selben Bosse in der selben Ini beinhalten, zu Classic Zeiten bin ich wohl über 100mal MC gewesen und es war immer gleich und immer der gleiche Schwierigkeitsgrad, jetzt kann man da ankurbekn und bekommt auch besseren Loot dafür, was das abfarmen weniger langweilig macht.

Aber das war ja eigentlich nicht Thema hier. Sorry


----------



## Type your name here (26. Januar 2010)

Und wieso spielt ihr dann noch wenn ihr alle so rummeckert?

Sich abartigerweise dermaßen aufzuregen und dann immernoch das Spiel zu spielen.
Es gibt auch andere spiele mit schwierigerem Content.

Aber NEIN das will ja wieder keiner alles was non-wow ist ist ja üblicherweise...schlecht...

Der großteil hier müsste sich mal an seine eigene Nase fassen und mal fragen warum er noch spielen tut.


----------



## Tomratz (26. Januar 2010)

failrage schrieb:


> Kleine Geschichte: Letztens hab ich angefangen ein Buch zu lesen. War voll spannend und so. Aber ey voll gemein! Um zu erfahren was am Ende passiert musste ich das Buch komplett bis zum Ende lesen. Ich musste echt so jeden Tag regelmäßig lesen und so. Und niemand hat mir was vorgelesen. Ich find das jetzt total fies, weil das so dermaßen anstrengend war zu lesen. Ich zieh jetzt wieder bei meinen Eltern ein, leg mich jeden Abend um sieben ins Bett und dann liest mir meine Mutter vor. Weil ich tief in meinem Inneren immer noch ein Kleinkind bin, das furchtbar weinen muss wenn es nicht alles vorgekocht bekommt.
> 
> 
> So long




Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (26. Januar 2010)

Type schrieb:


> Und wieso spielt ihr dann noch wenn ihr alle so rummeckert?
> 
> Sich abartigerweise dermaßen aufzuregen und dann immernoch das Spiel zu spielen.



Vermutlich spielen die Leute noch aus demselben Grund warum du hier in solchen threads postest, die dich ja auch so dermaßen stören.

Und sorry, aber ...."abartigerweise"..... selbst in Dingsda wussten die Kids vermutlich besser über die Bedeutung eines Begriffes bescheid.


----------



## Doonna (26. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Klar, einfacher wird es gemacht, aber ich beziehe mich hier vorallem auf den Zeitaufwand.
> 
> vor 3.3 konnte ich wie gesagt 2 mal in der Woche Raid, und musste mich den Rest der woche nicht einloggen, heutzutage muss! man die Daily machen da man die Frostmarken für T10 braucht, was ich für schwachsinn halte.



Zb. das ist schon sehr Casual freundlich mit den Dailys, du musst nicht in die lange Raid, sondern eine kurze Daily machen. Außerdem ICC ist in mehreren Flügeln eingeteilt, der erste ist für Casuals auch von der Zeit her kein problem, Casual Gilden schaffen es auch 6/12 Bossen von ICC zu sehen, somit die hälfte, was ich ziemlich fair finde.


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Januar 2010)

Die Threads hier werden auch immer Leser unfreundlicher:
Nutzer A eröffnet einen Thread: WoW ist zu leicht!
Nutzer B eröffnet einen Thread: Nee, gar nicht,bäh!
12,26 Millionen Doktoren/Professoren/Lebens-Philosophen/Phantasten ergiessen ihr, in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung gequirltes Gedankengut hinein...
Gefühlte 317 Seiten voll Müll später, kommt der 854ste Thread zum selben Thema in einer neuen Verpackung.

Fällt euch wirklich nichts neues mehr ein??


----------



## Smaak (26. Januar 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Vor wotlk gabs mehr zu tun, und wenns nur gefühlt mehr war, weil man eine instanz noch als herausforderung sah u*nd nicht nach 2 tagen stupidem farmen tolles marken EQ hatte* und dann bis zum nächsten patch warten durfte, bis man "neues" für marken bekam (eig ja altes abgetragenes).
> laaaaangweilig.




Dieses Zitat mal stellvertretend für viele hier:
Wenn ich nur Marken über die zufällige Hero bekomme, sind das max. 14 Stück pro Woche. Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass jemand berufstätig ist, andere Hobbies als WoW hat, etc. kommt man vielleicht noch auf 10 Frostmarken/Woche.

Je nachdem, ob man sich die kleinsten Setteile für 60 Marken oder lieber ne Nummer größer für 95 Marken gönnen möchte, braucht man dafür zwischen 120 und 190 Frostmarken. Das wären nach dieser Rechnung zwischen 12 und 19 Wochen. (Da eine Woche bekanntermaßen 7 Tage hat, macht das zwischen 84 und 133 Tagen.) Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt krass überzeichnet, hier von "2 Tagen" zu sprechen. Und damit hat man erst 2 T10-Seitteile lvl 251. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass jeder Spieler, der ernsthaft raidet, 84 Tage nach Patch 3.3 ein ItemDURCHSCHNITT von >250 hat. Unser Beispiel-Casual hat dann gerade mal zwei (!) Teile >250! (Natürlich geht es schneller, wenn er auch noch die Weekly macht, aber immer noch dauert es verhältnismäßig lange.)

Zur Erinnerung: In zwei Tagen bekommt man bei intensivem Spielen vielleicht genug Triumphmarken für einige T9-Setteile zusammen. Hier sprechen wir aber nur von Lvl 232, denn schon für die 245er muss man PDK25 laufen. Um mich komplett mit 232er Lvl einzukleiden brauche ich aber schon VIELE Marken, außerdem bekommt man gar nicht für jeden Slot ein Marken-Item.

Ich finde keinesfalls, dass Blizz uns die Marken nachwirft, zumindest nicht die Frostmarken. Ein Abstand zwischen Casual und Raidcontent-Spieler ist immer noch gegeben.

Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich finde nicht, dass WoW casualUNfreundlich ist, aber so leicht, wie hier einige tun, kommt man nun auch nicht an Equip, mit dem man ICC25 laufen kann. Letztlich hat Blizz genau dann alles richtig gemacht, wenn genau so viele Leute whinen, dass es zu leicht ist und dass es zu schwer ist. Solange beide Gruppen gleich groß sind ist alles ok. Hier im Forum sind mehr Hardcore-Zocker, also muss hier das Verhältnis 3/4 zu 1/4 sein. Alles im Lot...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostrifle (26. Januar 2010)

Für Gelegenheitspieler sind zur Zeit die ersten 4 Bosse da. Wobei ich schon den 2ten Boss als Content-Blocker für Gelegenheitsspieler sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit meinem Twink gehe ich oft mit RND-25er Gruppen... und was sich dort abspielt ist oft eine wahre Pracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 50% der Raids lösen sich schon beim Trash auf. Aber egal.

Fauldarm und Modermiene... Fauldarm DPS check.. kein Gearcheck.. wer seine Klassen spielen kann und entsprechend Schaden raushaut (genauso Heilung) packt den Boss. Modermiene..... Content-Blocker für Gelegenheitspieler... ohne Übung keine Chance für RND-Raids.


Für mich finde ich die Inis zeitlich gesehen super.. sie werden kürzer. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt perfekt. Bei dem seichten "Schwierigkeitsgrad" dürften sie meiner Meinung nach auch nicht, zeitlich gesehen, länger gehen. Wenn sie schwieriger wären gerne (wenn eine Herausforderung, dann eine richtige aber nicht so 08/15).

Was die Raids an geht... Hardmodes sind Content. Die, die das nicht verstehen wollen haben wohl die "Urzeiten" der Spielgeschichte nicht erlebt. Wie oft habe ich "Thunderforce IV" oder ähnliche Spiele x-Mal durchgezockt um auch den härtesten Grad zu packen. Doom... ich sag nur Ultra-Violence.... man man man... seht ein MMO doch mal als ein Gesellschaftspiel an. Ich leite mit ein paar Leuten eine Gilde.. das ist eine Herausforderung. Man interargiert mit Menschen. Man kann nicht einfach mal gerade so sagen, dass sich jemand "verpissen" soll weil er so "scheisse" ist (klar könnte man das, aber auf das Niveau lass ich mich einfach nicht ein)....


hört doch einfach auf soviel über Casuals und bla bla bla bla zu reden: verschwendete Zeit.

*Zieht eure Konsequenzen und gut ist.*


----------



## Lord Aresius (26. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habt ihr nicht auch das Gefühl das WoW immer unaktraktiver für Casuals wird?



*bis dahin les und lachen muß*

Du musst ein anderes WOW spielen als ich (oder ein Großteil). WoW ist so casual-freundlich wie nie zuvor.
Man braucht doch nichts mehr tun. Jeder kriegt alles, egal ob wer was leisten muss im Spiel oder nicht.

Also wer immer noch meint, das WoW zu schwer ist, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.
Ich verliere immer mehr den Spaß, weil es mir zu casual-freundlich ist. Allerdings hab ich noch keine richtige Alternative entdeckt. Die, die ich anteste ( oder angetestet habe ) sind auch nichts halbes oder ganzes -.-

*erste seite les*

schätze, die folgenden 10 Seiten kann ich mir sparen, da man sich wohl denken kann wie die verlaufen sind, oder?


----------



## Enyalios (26. Januar 2010)

Smaak schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich finde nicht, dass WoW casualUNfreundlich ist, aber so leicht, wie hier einige tun, kommt man nun auch nicht an Equip, mit dem man ICC25 laufen kann. Letztlich hat Blizz genau dann alles richtig gemacht, wenn genau so viele Leute whinen, dass es zu leicht ist und dass es zu schwer ist. Solange beide Gruppen gleich groß sind ist alles ok. Hier im Forum sind mehr Hardcore-Zocker, also muss hier das Verhältnis 3/4 zu 1/4 sein. Alles im Lot...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, letztlich hat Blizzard alles richtig gemacht wenn die Abozahlen stimmen. Und hier ist Blizzard noch eine antwort schuldig. Früher wurde man ja auch jedes Monat damit überschwemmt.


----------



## Shaila (26. Januar 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Die Threads hier werden auch immer Leser unfreundlicher:
> Nutzer A eröffnet einen Thread: WoW ist zu leicht!
> Nutzer B eröffnet einen Thread: Nee, gar nicht,bäh!
> 12,26 Millionen Doktoren/Professoren/Lebens-Philosophen/Phantasten ergiessen ihr, in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung gequirltes Gedankengut hinein...
> ...



Man man man, seit Jahren schon wird über Hartz 4 rumgeheult. Ist echt nicht mehr zu ertragen. Fällt denen denn nichts besseres mehr ein ?


----------



## Ixidus (26. Januar 2010)

> *Patch 3.3.2 Patch Notes*
> *
> 
> Halls of Stone*
> ...


jaja casualunfreundlich
NO COMENT omg


----------



## Haramann (26. Januar 2010)

wie du auf solche gedanken kommst is mir schleierhaft..
die ansprüche die wow stellt sind ja wirklich so, dass man auch mit 1 stunde spielzeit pro tag im content immer noch gut dabei sein kann^^
epics werden einem eh in den arsch geschoben,so dass man den begriff "epic"fast nicht mehr verwenden sollte...
ich bin zufrieden wie es ist, habe eine 1 monate pause hinter mir und steige mit meiner gilde gleich wieder in ICC ein..
wenn du etwas einfacheres suchst, dann kill doch die hühner aufm hühnerhof und gugg ob die paar epics droppen.. dann haste vlt den schwierigkeitsgrad den du suchst


----------



## Smaak (26. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Nein, letztlich hat Blizzard alles richtig gemacht wenn die Abozahlen stimmen. Und hier ist Blizzard noch eine antwort schuldig. Früher wurde man ja auch jedes Monat damit überschwemmt.



Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Es kann sogar sein, dass sich der MMO-Markt in Zukunft doch etwas mehr zerfasern wird zwischen Casual-freundlichen Spielen und Spielen, die mehr für Hardcore-Spieler ausgelegt sind. Dann kann es sogar sein, dass Blizz mit seiner Positionierung Probleme bekommt, weil es den einen immer noch nicht leicht genug und den anderen wiederum viel zu leicht ist. Naja, man wird sehen. Bisher scheinen sie damit jedenfalls gut zu fahren, die Öffnung hin zu Gelegenheitsspielern scheint zumindest bisher ökonomisch richtig gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Sapper13 (26. Januar 2010)

Sachmal lieber TE

Willst Du uns hier verarschen? Was willste eingentlich noch? An jedem ungraden Tag in der Woche nen Epicmount im Briefkasten und an jedem geraden 100000 Gold? ICC 25 jetzt auch solo schaffbar?

WoW ist so einfach geworden und ist so groß, das Du selbst nen Affen dran setzen kannst und der holt sich das T9. Echt mal - das geht garnicht so Aussagen. Ich denk jeden Tag das die Leute nicht noch größere Klöpse vom Stapel lassen und dann lese ich sowas hier. 

Was ist denn für dich Casual? Definier das dochmal. Also irgendwo muss doch noch die Relation vorhanden sein. Machst Du casual an der Häufigkeit des Spielens fest oder am können. Können kann man lernen Zeit kann man nicht stehlen. Ich bin selbst kein Top Spieler, aber ich fänds schon echt derbe wenn ich jetzt mit nem Erfolgsmount von ICC rumfliegen würde und inGame auf Stufe 80 von nem 60er im Duell gelegt werde (nur eine Metapher). 

Man man man echt Kommt mir echt so vor wie so ne Kreuzberg Kebabfamilie mit 2 500er Mercedes und 3000 Euro Harz IV....wir kommen einfach nicht klar der Staat muss uns mehr unterstützen.


----------



## Lord Aresius (26. Januar 2010)

Katjany schrieb:


> ich hab 3 dinge zu sagen...
> 
> 1. wow bietet keine herausforderungen mehr weil es zu einfach wird
> 2. wow ist zu hektisch geworden im vergleich zu anderen mmo's (hauptsächlich durch die community selbst)
> ...


*unterschreib*

*umarm*

jo, allein deswegen weiß ich, das ich mir Cataclysm auch noch kaufen werde, obwohl ich es eigentlich nicht tun sollte, aber es ist ja meine freie Entscheidung -.-


Ach wie gern hätte ich wieder Vorquests für inis, Keyquests und noch ne Quest und noch mehr Quests um die Story der Inis/Raids mitzuerleben.

*im moment WoW Pause macht, aber es juckt mich schon wieder, einzuloggen* -.-


----------



## Annovella (26. Januar 2010)

Mimimi.... 

WoW wird immer Casual undfreundlich? Meintest Casualunfreundlicher oder Casual UND freundlicher!? Oo


----------



## Enyalios (26. Januar 2010)

Smaak schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Es kann sogar sein, dass sich der MMO-Markt in Zukunft doch etwas mehr zerfasern wird zwischen Casual-freundlichen Spielen und Spielen, die mehr für Hardcore-Spieler ausgelegt sind. Dann kann es sogar sein, dass Blizz mit seiner Positionierung Probleme bekommt, weil es den einen immer noch nicht leicht genug und den anderen wiederum viel zu leicht ist. Naja, man wird sehen. Bisher scheinen sie damit jedenfalls gut zu fahren, die Öffnung hin zu Gelegenheitsspielern scheint zumindest bisher ökonomisch richtig gewesen zu sein.



So drastisch wirds nicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainstream zieht immer........Vergleich das einfach mal mit nem Radiosender der die Top 20 aus Deutschland rauf und runter spielt und einem Radiosender der Metal spielt.

Ich denk mir nur das sie zur Zeit an einem Punkt angelangt sind an dem ältere Spieler immer weniger Sinn im Spiel sehen und neue Spieler nicht mehr in dem ausmaß nachkommen um den Verlust abzudecken. Deshalb auch keine Zahlen mehr in den News.
Das mit Cataclysm wieder einige dazukommen werden steht für mich dennoch ausser Frage, alleine der Hype wird enorm sein.


----------



## Karius (26. Januar 2010)

Früher gabs nur Hardmodes. Das nannte sich dann raiden. 

Heute gibts Hardmodes und eine Version für jederman. Man muss es aber auch als solche begreifen. Der Fehler liegt also nicht im System, sondern in der Wahrnehmung. 

Wobei ich aber auch eingestehen muss, dass es schwer ist die Sache so gut zu Überblicken, wenn man gar keine Vergleichsmöglicheiten hat.

Wer relativ neu dabei ist, wird sich nur fragen, warum ihn alle mit Gearscore, Gearscore !!!, ausbooten.


----------



## Smaak (26. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Früher gabs nur Hardmodes. Das nannte sich dann raiden.
> 
> Heute gibts Hardmodes und eine Version für jederman. Man muss es aber auch als solche begreifen. Der Fehler liegt also nicht im System, sondern in der Wahrnehmung.
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich zu!

Auf unserem zugegebenermaßen nicht gerade professionellem Server "der Rat von Dalaran" wurde Algalon im 25er erstmalig (!!!) Mitte Dezember gelegt. Aber alle whinen rum, der Content wäre zu leicht! ^^ Algalon ist doch mal definitiv Content oder nicht? ^^ 

Hardmodes --> nur die Harten kommen in' Garten!
Normal --> Kalaschnikows für alle!

Irgendwie habe ich manchmal den Eindruck, dass verdammt wenige wirklich den härteren Content angehen, aber beim Meckern, dass alles zu leicht geworden ist, immer vorn dabei sind. Mich würden da echt mal die Armory-Links interessieren Jungs!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (26. Januar 2010)

Smaak schrieb:


> Hardmodes --> nur die Harten kommen in' Garten!
> Normal --> Kalaschnikows für alle!
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich manchmal den Eindruck, dass verdammt wenige wirklich den härteren Content angehen, aber beim Meckern, dass alles zu leicht geworden ist, immer vorn dabei sind. Mich würden da echt mal die Armory-Links interessieren Jungs!
> ...



gut beschrieben ^^

Man kann bei manchen auch über Buffed schauen wenn sie ihre Charakter angegeben haben so hat man alle Infos um im Arsenal zu schauen Das von Buffed ist halt nicht immer aktuell ich hab z.b den Blascrafter auch nicht mehr an.

Also gleich hier schauen ^^

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Malygos&cn=Simja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pdok war ich aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich finde es ja auch ganz gut so wie es ist ich schaffe nicht alles und jetzt brauch ich es auch nicht mehr der Zug ist abgefahren genauso wie uldura hardmods nicht geschaft boon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur not schaue ich mir den Lichking halt mit 85 an würde mir auch reichen ok wird nicht passierenaber wenn wäre es auch nicht schlimm versteh das Gemecker von den Gelegenheitsspieler jetzt mal gar nicht mehr 

Wer viel macht sieht viel wer wenig macht muss halt mit dem zufrieden sein was in kurzer Zeit geht man muss aber nicht über das Spiel moser das passt schon und für alle den es zu leicht ist erstmal hardmod abwarten


----------



## mmm79 (26. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Allerdings haben Casual Games einen entscheidenen Unterschied zu WoW: Casual Games kann man mal eben 30 min spielen und trozdem alles sehen.
> Heisst WoW wurde zwar einfacher gemacht, aber nicht Casualfreundlicher.


Musst du denn wow spielen um "alles" zu sehen,
Ich versteh das ganze Theater nicht, zu BC zeiten hatte sich niemand aufgeregt das er T6 nicht so einfach bekommen hat,
nie BT war oder Illidan nicht downbekam...



EisblockError schrieb:


> Man wird quasi gezwungen viel zu spielen um den Content zu sehen. Man muss zB *immer* dailys machen um Schrittzuhalten, da es dort Frostmarken gibt, früher bin ich einfach 2 mal in der Woche Raiden und gut ists (um Gold muss ich mir keine sorgen machen und wenn doch kauf ich mir halt was beim Chinamann)


Niemand zwingt dich viel zu spielen, oder immer dailies zu machen ...
Eenn du früher 2 mal die Woche geraidet hast dann kannst das auch weiterhin machen, die ersten 4 Bosse in ICC liegen eh schnell
Du kannst solange sicher auch mit t9 raiden ...




EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich will hiermit vorallem aufklären und dieses ganz "WoW wird immer Casualfreundlicher" getue hier im Forum unterbinden, da diese Ignoranz die hier doch herscht mir langsam auf den senkel geht. Ich habe auchnix gegen Casuals, nur gegen die, die sich als welche ausgeben.
> 
> Also nicht vergessen: Ein Casual spielt nichtnur schlecht, sondern euch *wenig*!
> 
> Schlong


Also, ich würd ja net behaupten das Casuals schlecht spielen ...
Und WOW ist durchaus casualfreundlicher geworden...
Da du anderer Meinung zu sein scheinst, darf ich fragen wie lange du schon WOW spielst?

Zu BC zeiten bekam man kein T6 für marken ...
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das man KEIN T-Set für Marken bekommen sollte, ein T-Set war mal etwas besonderes ...

Früher musste man noch Illidan für die T6 Brust, Archimonde für den Kopf, Council für die Schultern usw. legen und dann noch hoffen das auch das richtige Token dropped.
Und selbst dann, war man sicher net der einzige im Raid ders haben wollte ...
Also, dagen is der Aufwand den du für die paar Marken hast durchaus casualfreundlicher ...


----------



## Smaak (26. Januar 2010)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Früher musste man noch Illidan für die T6 Brust, Archimonde für den Kopf, Council für die Schultern usw. legen und dann noch hoffen das auch das richtige Token dropped.
> Und selbst dann, war man sicher net der einzige im Raid ders haben wollte ...
> Also, dagen is der Aufwand den du für die paar Marken hast durchaus casualfreundlicher ...



Damit ich hier nicht in eine falsche Ecke komme, zitiere ich das hier auch noch mal.

Dem stimme ich auch zu. CasualUNfreundlicher ist WoW sicher nicht geworden. Da hat der TE sicher etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Genomchen (26. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich schon hart, wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Menschen man mit Scheisse beschäftigen kann.
*furzt-und-verlässt-den-Thread-endgültig*


----------



## Lloigorr (26. Januar 2010)

So wie ich als "casual" das alles sehe, ist es sehr leicht, an sein tier10 zu gelangen. Studiumsbedingt kann ich nur Freitag und Sonntag wow spielen (samstags ist geldverdienen für die halbjähhrlichen gebühren dran). Dennoch habe ich relativ schnell meine Marken zusammen. Und das größtenteils mit randomraids.

Wenn ich dagegen an die bc-Zeit denke: ich war froh, wenn man mich mit nach Maggi genommen hat. Damals war ich noch Zivi, ich hatte also massig Zeit und habe jetzt noch über 150 abzeichen auf Halde liegen( okay, ich wusste nicht, dass man auf der Insel auch tier6 Niveau zu finden war)

pdk war meiner Meinung nicht mehr als ein schlechter Witz, das war ncht schwerer als Heros in bc. Meiner meinug nach keinesfalls erstrebenswert für Blizzard. 

Lange Rede, fast kein sinn: man sollte froh sein, fast jeder wird arthas sehen, so leicht wie in wotlk war wow nie. Wer jetzt rumheult, es sei immernoch nicht casualfreundlich genug, kann wow einfach nicht.


----------



## Shaila (26. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Früher gabs nur Hardmodes. Das nannte sich dann raiden.
> 
> Heute gibts Hardmodes und eine Version für jederman. Man muss es aber auch als solche begreifen. Der Fehler liegt also nicht im System, sondern in der Wahrnehmung.
> 
> ...



Falsch, es hat rein garnichts mit der Wahrnehmung zu tun. Ein Spiel hat die Aufgabe, dem Kunden Spaß und Unterhaltung zu bieten. Dabei soll der Kunde diesen Spaß nicht erst suchen, sondern von Anfang an möglichst lange haben. Wenn man die Hardmodes als solche also erst "wahrnehmen" muss, dann hat das System auch in der Hinsicht Spaß versagt.


----------



## Lindhberg (26. Januar 2010)

Smaak schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich manchmal den Eindruck, dass verdammt wenige wirklich den härteren Content angehen, aber beim Meckern, dass alles zu leicht geworden ist, immer vorn dabei sind. Mich würden da echt mal die Armory-Links interessieren Jungs!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mich auch


----------



## Karius (26. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Falsch, es hat rein garnichts mit der Wahrnehmung zu tun. Ein Spiel hat die Aufgabe, dem Kunden Spaß und Unterhaltung zu bieten. Dabei soll der Kunde diesen Spaß nicht erst suchen, sondern von Anfang an möglichst lange haben. Wenn man die Hardmodes als solche also erst "wahrnehmen" muss, dann hat das System auch in der Hinsicht Spaß versagt.



Ich verstehe nicht worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Shaila (26. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Falsch, es hat alles mit der Wahrnehmung zu tun. Ein Kuchen hat die Aufgabe, dem Kunden zu schmecken und Freunde zu bereiten. Dabei soll der Kunde es sofort als lecker erkennen und dafür ist ein ansprechendes Äusseres nötig. Letztlich aber ist es immer der Geschmack der entscheidet. Schmeckt der Kuchen lecker passt alles, schmeckt er nicht hat der Bäcker in jeder Hinsicht versagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie du es schon selbst schreibst, hat der Bäcker in jeder Hinsicht versagt, was den Kuchen betrifft, wenn er nicht schmeckt. Das lässt sich auch auf WoW so übertragen. Sicherlich bildet die größere Gruppe wohl die Casuals, aber die Meinung der anderen kann man deswegen nicht einfach ignorieren. Nunja eigentlich kann man es schon und Blizzards Plan scheint auch aufzugehen, das Prinzip von MMO's neu zu erfinden, aber zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt führt es eben zu Streit, weil es der einen Gruppe eben nicht schmeckt. Da dadurch negative Stimmung entsteht, sind alle betroffen, das System hat versagt.

Ich wüsste nicht was zusammenhanglos ist ? Du hast geschrieben das der Fehler in der Wahrnehmung liegt und nicht im System und das sehe ich als falsch an. Denn unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gab es seit Classic und in BC auch und trotzdem gab es nie Streiterein in solchem Ausmaß.


----------



## Karius (26. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber mir entgeht einfach der direkte Bezug. 

Defakto wird WoW Content stetig zugänglicher für eine breitere Masse. Das überhaupt darüber diskutiert wird kann nur an *manglender Information* oder *verschobener Wahrnehmung* liegen. 

Wenn also WoW in keiner Weise "Casualunfreundlicher" wird, kann es nur die Community sein die es dem sogenannten "Casual" schwer macht. 

Soweit die Diskussion hier im Forum.


Was hat damit Kunde/Spiel/Spasspflicht/System usw zu tun? Mal ganz ab davon ob deine Aussage nun zutrifft oder nicht. Davon hab ich überhaupt nicht geredet. Daher hab ich auch ein Verständnisproblem wenn du mich quotest und deinen Post mit dem Wort "Falsch" beginnst. Das suggeriert ich wäre im Unrecht, ohne dass du überhaupt von der gleichen Sache redest wie ich. Das mag zwar polemisch ein geschickter Schachzug sein, aber geht ja nun mal nicht auf das ein was ich vorbringe. 


Streichen wir mal geistig dein "Falsch", das klarerweise falsch ist. ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Dann bist du der Ansicht, dass jeder all das in WoW bekommen will und soll, so wie er es möchte, weil er ja der Kunde ist. 
Letztlich sagst du das es vielen noch nicht "casualig" genug ist, nicht das meine Behauptung in irgend einer Weise nicht zutreffend wäre. Ferner, dass einige das anders sehen und es daher zu Streit kommt. 

Wie auch immer dem sei, in WoW gibt es nur eine Kurve und die geht exponentiell gegen "Casualig" ob man das nun mag oder nicht mag, das zu erkennen ist doch nur eine Frage der Wahrnehmung. Letztlich sagst du doch genau das in deinem Post auch, gehst aber auf mögliche Folgen oder Begründungen ein. 

Wozu widersprichst du dann?


----------



## zerre (26. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> WoW ist das wohl casual freundlichste Spiel geworden und ihr heult immer noch rum?
> 
> OMFG o.O




!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (26. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber mir entgeht einfach der direkte Bezug.
> 
> Defakto wird WoW Content stetig zugänglicher für eine breitere Masse. Das überhaupt darüber diskutiert wird kann nur an *manglender Information* oder *verschobener Wahrnehmung* liegen.
> 
> ...



Weil diese Diskussion eben NICHT sinnlos ist. Diskussionen sind NIEMALS sinnlos, schon garnicht in einem Forum. Denn wie ich immer sage, darf jeder zu jeder Zeit Kritik üben, auch wenn es vielleicht zu Nichts führt. Man hat trotzdem das Recht darauf, unabhängig davon in welche Richtung sich das Spiel entwickelt. Denn es entwickelt sich immer in die wirtschaftliche Beste Lage. Den Blizzard ist auch nur ein Unternehmen.

Das ganze hat in sofern mit Kunde/Spiel/Spaß/System zu tun, weil es einfach zur Kritik dazugehört. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich geschrieben habe, das jeder alles bekommen soll. Gerade das möchte ich nicht. Ich für meinen Teil will ein Gleichgewicht zwischen einfach und schwer. Das es Einigen nicht "Casual" genug ist, habe ich auch nirgendswo behauptet.

Du gehst davon aus, das jeder, der sich beschwert, nicht erkannt hat, das Blizzard einfach nach dem Gewinn geht und diese Einschätzung ist falsch. In sofern, werfe ich auch dir falsche Wahrnehmung vor. Denn Kritik darf man immer üben, ob es zu etwas führt, ist dabei nebensächlich.


----------



## bababuss (26. Januar 2010)

Ist ja nicht so, dass man ICC an einem mit einer kompetenten Gruppe clearen kann, neeeeiinnn( momentan, nicht, wenn Arthas usw. kommen).


----------



## MediesTsu (26. Januar 2010)

failrage schrieb:


> Moment! Du wirst gezwungen viel zu spielen um den Content zu sehen! Das ist jetzt aber wirklich fies.
> 
> Kleine Geschichte: Letztens hab ich angefangen ein Buch zu lesen. War voll spannend und so. Aber ey voll gemein! Um zu erfahren was am Ende passiert musste ich das Buch komplett bis zum Ende lesen. Ich musste echt so jeden Tag regelmäßig lesen und so. Und niemand hat mir was vorgelesen. Ich find das jetzt total fies, weil das so dermaßen anstrengend war zu lesen. Ich zieh jetzt wieder bei meinen Eltern ein, leg mich jeden Abend um sieben ins Bett und dann liest mir meine Mutter vor. Weil ich tief in meinem Inneren immer noch ein Kleinkind bin, das furchtbar weinen muss wenn es nicht alles vorgekocht bekommt.
> 
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt: ich verstehe nicht was TE grade von uns will... er sagt es ist so casualunfrundlich und ahhh er muss ja so viel zocken verdammt, ABER "ey ihr die ihr saurfang net down habt seid so mega noobs" was is er nu casual oder möchtergern pro oder einfach nur.... troll?!


----------



## Karius (26. Januar 2010)

Du solltest nicht versuchen soviel in das rein zu interpretieren was ich schreibe. Ich meine genau das was ich schreibe. 

Die Diskussion ist insofern obsolet, als eindeutig feststeht, das Blizzard das Spiel immer zugänglicher für eine Majorität macht. (Natürlich nur wenn man ein gewisses Maß an Objektivität anlegt.)

Daher war mein Argument einfach, dass dies offensichtlich einige noch nicht erkennen können, da sie mit eingeschränkten Informationen arbeiten. -> persöniche Wahrnehmung. Mag aus diversen Gründen sogar im Mikrokosmos des Einzelnen zutreffen, ich will niemandem seine Empfindung absprechen. 

Alles andere könnt ihr gerne hier auch diskutieren, aber lasst mich doch da bitte raus. Ich möchte weder gedeutet, noch für irgendetwas verwendet werden, dass ich so offensichtlich nie angesprochen habe. 

Deine Ausführungen über Systemkritik und Gewinnmaximierung sind ja durchaus nicht neu, aber bring diese doch einfach vor ohne mich dafür zu missbrauchen. 

Ich möchte dir nicht deinen Sturm im Wasserglas verwehren, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur hab ich nicht vor mich mit ins Glas zu setzen oder setzen zu lassen. Dein Kampf für die Redefreiheit in Foren in allen Ehren, aber ohne mich. Wenn ich die Fahne schwenken will, mach ich das selbst und möchte nicht ungefragt rekrutiert werden.  

Wir reden nach wie vor von unterschiedlichen Dingen und herrschte diesbezüglich noch auf meiner Seite Ungewissheit, so bin ich mir dessen nun sicher.


btw. Der Threadtitel hat immer noch einen Rechtschreib- und Sinnfehler. So schwer wärs ja nicht, dass endlich zu berichtigen.


----------



## Shaila (26. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht versuchen soviel in das rein zu interpretieren was ich schreibe. Ich meine genau das was ich schreibe.
> 
> Die Diskussion ist insofern obsolet, als eindeutig feststeht, das Blizzard das Spiel immer zugänglicher für eine Majorität macht. (Natürlich nur wenn man ein gewisses Maß an Objektivität anlegt.)
> 
> ...



Ich habe dich nicht mit eingebracht. Aber zu behaupten, das Kritik bzw. Diskussionen sinnlos sind, nur weil eine Richtung feststeht, ist einfach nicht richtig meiner Meinung nach. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen. Ich "missbrauche" (Ach du je) dich für garnichts. Und dein Kommentar bezog sich nunmal in sofern auf das Spielsystem, da du Hardmodes angesprochen hast. Aber das war ja nicht mal der Punkt. Der Punkt war, dir zu erklären, das Kritik NIEMALS fehl am Platz ist. Nicht in der Politik, nicht am Sport, nicht an Menschen selber und auch hier ist Kritik nicht fehl am Platz. Und du sagst das gegenteil, nämlich, das es sinnfrei ist.


----------



## Fusselbirne (26. Januar 2010)

Leute,seht es einfach ein: Das Spiel ist nicht für Casuals gedacht und wer doch meinst,das Spiel sei für Casuals hat keinen Schimmer,was Casuals sind.


----------



## Dormeus (27. Januar 2010)

Lieber TE, ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum du dich erst JETZT über diesen vermeintlichen Missstand aufregst? Hier mal ein Quote aus den Patchnotes zu Patch 3.2 (CoC wurde implementiert)




> Die tägliche Dungeonquest auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch' hat nun als Belohnung 2 Embleme des Triumphs, während es in der täglichen Dungeonquest auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'normal' 1 Emblem der Eroberung zu erlangen gibt.


 Ergo: Auch damals war es so, das man um die maximale Anzahl an Emblemen in der kürzesten Zeit zu sammeln, um also adäquat „mithalten zu können", jeden Tag die Daily Heroic Quest machen musste. Das hieß also man konnte sich mit maximalen Aufwand sein erstes T9 Set-Item am 9. Tag holen (für 30 Embleme des Triumphs), das ergänzende 2. Teil am 18. Tag nach Release (wieder für 30 Embleme). Diese 2 Set-Items haben zusammengenommen nur 60 Embleme des Triumphs gekostet, man hat exakt 18 Tage gebraucht um diese bestimmte Anzahl an Marken zu bekommen. 


 Im aktuellen T10-Content sind zwar die Preise anders geartet (Die 2 günstigen Items kosten zusammen 120 Embleme des Frosts), allerdings hat man hier auch wesentlich mehr Marken aus der Instanz selbst, und das von Anfang an. Das führt zu folgender Rechnung (bei maximalem Aufwand, jeden Tag Random-Heroic, Jeden Dienstag bzw. am ersten Mittwoch die neue Weekly-Raidquest und von Anfang an Icecrown Citadel sowohl im 10er und 25er „clear"): Erstes T10 Set-Item am 8. Tag, zweites am 22. Tag. Das macht einen Unterschied von genau 4 Tagen, falls man immer alles macht was man machen kann. (Inklusive der kleinen Questreihe für die 3 neuen 5er Instanzen, die auch 6 Embleme des Frosts gibt.) Das komplette T10 Set (alle 5 Teile = 405 Embleme) hat man am 59. Tag beisammen, das ist der Freitag in der 9. WochenID, der Freitag vor der Freischaltung des Frostthrons, also der Freitag bevor man Arthas zu Gesicht bekommt. Ohne die Daily heroic benötigt man um alle 5 Teile zu bekommen 78 – 84 Tage, gesetz dem Fall man cleart immer den kompletten verfügbaren Content. Dies wäre dann die 12. WochenID, die 3. ID in der man Arthas in den Hintern tritt. Spätestens ab diesem Zeitpunkt hat man für seine Frostmarken noch exakt eine Verwendung: Epicgems kaufen. 

 Was du wohl nicht bedacht hast lieber TE ist die Tatsache, dass man, sobald man alle „kleinen" T10-Items beisammen hat, nurnoch die Tokens braucht um diese zu T10,25 upzugraden. Der Aufwand um in 3.2 das komplette T9 Set zu bekommen (210 Embleme des Triumphs) betrug ohne die daily Heroic genau 7 Wochen – gesetz dem Fall man hat immer alles gelegt im 10er sowie 25er und dem Hardmode sobald verfügbar. Allerdings hat jemand der den 25er Hardmode angeht wohl eher die Ambition sich nicht das kleine T9 anzuschaffen, sondern eher das große T9,25. Hierfür werden dann allerdings nicht nur 210 Embleme des Triumphs benötigt, sondern 315 Embleme. Um diese zu erlangen (wie gesagt unter den oben genannten Bedingungen) benötigte man wenn man tatsächlich niemals ein T9 Teil gekauft hat genau 9 Wochen. Wenn man nun aber die daily Heroics gemacht hat, brauchte man für das kleine T9 genau 6 IDs und für das große T9 7 IDs. 


 Das Fazit: Im T9 Content brauchte man als nicht daily-heroic Absolvent 1 Woche länger um sich T9 komplett zu holen, für das große T9,25 genau 2 Wochen länger. In Eiskrone braucht man insgesamt 9 Wochen als Random daily Absolvent für das kleine ODER das große T10/10,25, als nicht daily Absolvent 12 IDs, das sind 3 Wochen länger für T10/10,25. 

 Was ich damit sagen will? Man braucht im T10 Content genauso länger wenn man sich die T-Sets erfarmt ohne die daily Heroic zu machen wie im T9 Content, im T9 Content hat es 2 Wochen länger gebraucht, im T10 content 3 Wochen. Warum, lieber TE, war dann der 3.2 Content „casualfreundlicher" als der aktuelle? Und wer farmt schon 5 Setitems? Wer hatte in der ersten ID PdK und PdoK 10+25 clear und hat da begonnen alles abzufarmen ohne die 2 T9,5 Tokens ganz ohne Markenkosten einzutauschen? Fragen über Fragen.

 Meine Meinung: Mit einem gesunden Mix aus raiden an 2-3 Abenden die Woche, Random Daily machen an den Raidabenden (was mit einer Gruppe die normal zusammen raidet ca. 15 Minuten dauert) und nebenbei auch noch schnell die Raidweekly mitmachen (5 Minuten Anub'rekhan, lol) kann man sein t10 genauso schnell ergattern wie „damals" t9, wer sich der Random-Heroic und Raid-weekly verweigert hat damals schon genauso länger gebraucht – keine Ahnung wo das die Sache ausgerechnet JETZT „casualunfreundlicher" macht, zumal dieser letzte Content nun auch mindestens 6-8 Monate „halten" muss.


 MfG


----------



## tuerlich (28. Januar 2010)

Dormeus schrieb:


> nebenbei auch noch schnell die Raidweekly mitmachen (5 Minuten Anub'rekhan, lol)



So lange habt ihr gebraucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit hinflug wahrscheinlich xD
Der hat im 10er doppelt soviel lp wie der trasch in der Seelenschmiede hero

Mir wärs genehm, wenn nicht nur die ersten Bosse einer Raidinstanz als weekly herhalten müssten, aber des is offtopic...

@dormeus:

sehr gut erläutert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (28. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich will hiermit vorallem aufklären und dieses ganz "WoW wird immer Casualfreundlicher" getue hier im Forum unterbinden, da diese Ignoranz die hier doch herscht mir langsam auf den senkel geht. Ich habe auchnix gegen Casuals, nur gegen die, die sich als welche ausgeben.
> 
> Also nicht vergessen: Ein Casual spielt nichtnur schlecht, sondern euch *wenig*!


Geh mal back to BC vor ZA und versuch dir alleine das *Schneiderset* zusammen zu farmen.

Dann reden wir nochmal über Casualunfreundlichkeit ab WOTLK.
Damals gabs kein Tiersetteile für Marken Scheiß und wir machen alles schön einfach für Marken erreichbar.

ggw. ist alles was du investieren musst Zeit, und zwar nicht Zeit am Stück die Konzentriert abgearbeitet werden muss, sondern schlicht Zeit.
Egal ob 2 Wochen oder 2 Monate irgendwann hat jeder sein T10 Teil, red mal mit Hardcore Raidern aus Naxx damals wielange die auf ein T3 Setteil gewartet haben OBWOHL die wochenlang mehrmals die woche am Start waren.

Damals war Casual recht einfach definiert: *Du raidest nicht, Punkt.*

Daher gibts es keinerlei Grundlage für diese Diskussion.


----------

